# Post Your Tiffany Engagement Rings and Wedding Bands



## MatAllston

I know many of us here own Tiffany engagement rings. I think it would be nice for us to post our engagement rings here so those who are looking into getting a Tiffany engagement ring can view the rings all in one thread and ask questions. Feel free to share your Tiffany or non Tiffany wedding bands too along with your Tiffany engagement rings. 

I will start off with mine - classic Tiffany ring in platinum. I alternate it with two Tiffany wedding bands: knife edge and the shared prong semi eternity.


----------



## acrowcounted

My Tiffany set.


----------



## kbell

Novo eternity band by itself, paired with my non tiff Ering & paired with the Tiffany Legacy green tourmaline in case anyone wanted to see how the legacy style & novo look/fit together - just imagine diamond in place of GT - or some love colored stone Erings too


----------



## Julezah

Here’s mine!


----------



## Julezah

(I’ve been thinking I might need to get mine resized to a larger size.)


----------



## Rami00

Eye candy!!


----------



## Rami00

Here is mine. Cushion cut soleste..


----------



## BigAkoya

Julezah said:


> (I’ve been thinking I might need to get mine resized to a larger size.)



I resized mine and it was easy.  It will also make your fingers look slimmer too, so all good!  Go for it!


----------



## casiecn

Rami00 said:


> Here is mine. Cushion cut soleste..



Gorgeous ring [emoji177]


----------



## Julezah

I actually went in to the store to get more information, and because my wedding band is a full channel set band (with diamonds all the way around) they said it wouldn’t be cost effective to resize it. So I’m unsure what I will do now. 

What style is your wedding band?



willeyi said:


> I resized mine and it was easy.  It will also make your fingers look slimmer too, so all good!  Go for it!


----------



## BigAkoya

Julezah said:


> I actually went in to the store to get more information, and because my wedding band is a full channel set band (with diamonds all the way around) they said it wouldn’t be cost effective to resize it. So I’m unsure what I will do now.
> 
> What style is your wedding band?



Yes. You cannot resize a full eternity.  That is the problem with them.  You are better off buying a new one or getting a different style wedding band.  I have the Tiffany Solitaire and the knife edge so resizing was a piece of cake.  You can still resize your engagement ring.


----------



## Julezah

True! I wonder how strange it would look/feel to have different sized engagement rings and wedding bands. Or I wonder if this is common?



willeyi said:


> Yes. You cannot resize a full eternity.  That is the problem with them.  You are better off buying a new one or getting a different style wedding band.  I have the Tiffany Solitaire and the knife edge so resizing was a piece of cake.  You can still resize your engagement ring.


----------



## BigAkoya

Julezah said:


> True! I wonder how strange it would look/feel to have different sized engagement rings and wedding bands. Or I wonder if this is common?



It might look a bit weird because one ring will still look tight on your fingers and make the skin squish out the side. 

For me, I don’t like the look of tight rings (they make fingers look fatter than they really are), so maybe try a Tiffany solitaire similar to the one you have except in your correct size and see how they goes.


----------



## Lisa-SH

Here is my Tiffany E-ring and Wedding band. Needless to say, the E-ring is Tiffany Soleste cushion. Wedding band was Tiffany Embrace® band diamond ring 3.5mm but we changed/upgrade to Tiffany Embrace® band diamond ring 3.7mm wide due to the defectiveness in previous one. Pictures show the diamonds were reflecting different color of lighting on top of them.

[E-ring with Tiffany Embrace® band ring 3.5mm wide]


[E-ring with Tiffany Embrace® band ring 3.7mm wide]


----------



## Scandibabe

My humble e ring and wedding band. Novo Cushion and Soleste band. Love it!


----------



## casiecn

Scandibabe said:


> My humble e ring and wedding band. Novo Cushion and Soleste band. Love it!
> 
> View attachment 4001295



Your “humble” ring is absolutely gorgeous! One of my favs [emoji177]


----------



## Scandibabe

casiecn said:


> Your “humble” ring is absolutely gorgeous! One of my favs [emoji177]



Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## tenshix

MatAllston said:


> I know many of us here own Tiffany engagement rings. I think it would be nice for us to post our engagement rings here so those who are looking into getting a Tiffany engagement ring can view the rings all in one thread and ask questions. Feel free to share your Tiffany or non Tiffany wedding bands too along with your Tiffany engagement rings.
> 
> I will start off with mine - classic Tiffany ring in platinum. I alternate it with two Tiffany wedding bands: knife edge and the shared prong semi eternity.



Gorgeous set OP!! [emoji173]️ May I ask if you find the knife edge comfortable to wear? Compared to say, the rounded side of the shared prong semi eternity?


----------



## tenshix

Scandibabe said:


> My humble e ring and wedding band. Novo Cushion and Soleste band. Love it!
> 
> View attachment 4001295



I absolutely love your set! So timeless and classic [emoji177]


----------



## tenshix

My pupper helping me model my wedding band 3.5mm shared prong semi eternity 7 stone in size 5 but worn on size 4.25. I purposely got the size of my right hand’s ring finger so I could switch between the two and I do wear a thin guard ring when I’m not stacking with my e-ring on the left hand.


----------



## MatAllston

tenshix said:


> Gorgeous set OP!! [emoji173]️ May I ask if you find the knife edge comfortable to wear? Compared to say, the rounded side of the shared prong semi eternity?



Thank you. The knife edge band is very comfortable to wear and it's low maintenance because I don't have to worry about it compared to wearing my shared prong band. I occasionally need to adjust/centre my shared prong.


----------



## MatAllston

I wear my Lucida as a RHR but just want to post this in case anyone is considering this as a ering. Does anyone know if Tiffay has discontinued the Lucida? It is no longer on their site.


----------



## casiecn

MatAllston said:


> View attachment 4006037
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wear my Lucida as a RHR but just want to post this in case anyone is considering this as a ering. Does anyone know if Tiffay has discontinued the Lucida? It is no longer on their site.



Love the Lucida!! One of the prettiest diamond e rings in my opinion.


----------



## MatAllston

casiecn said:


> Love the Lucida!! One of the prettiest diamond e rings in my opinion.



Thank you. I like the cut and the setting is stunning as well.


----------



## misstan87

Here’s mine!


----------



## bibs76




----------



## acrowcounted

MatAllston said:


> View attachment 4006037
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wear my Lucida as a RHR but just want to post this in case anyone is considering this as a ering. Does anyone know if Tiffay has discontinued the Lucida? It is no longer on their site.


I believe they did discontinue it. I have not seen it in their display cases in any of the Tiffany stores I've been in lately. I always look for it because I came so close to getting the Lucinda instead of the classic.


----------



## MegsRN821

Scandibabe said:


> My humble e ring and wedding band. Novo Cushion and Soleste band. Love it!
> 
> View attachment 4001295


What are the specs of your novo?


----------



## MatAllston

acrowcounted said:


> I believe they did discontinue it. I have not seen it in their display cases in any of the Tiffany stores I've been in lately. I always look for it because I came so close to getting the Lucinda instead of the classic.



I am curious to find out why they discontinued it. Glad that I got mine but am sad to see it being discontinued as that is such a beautiful stone and setting.


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

Hey guys this is mine! Princess cut from Tiffany with some of my other bling (non TCo).
Thank you for letting me share


----------



## DustyRoseInc

acrowcounted said:


> My Tiffany set.
> View attachment 3993536
> View attachment 3993537


Both of your rings are beautiful! Would you mind sharing how many carats each of your rings are please?


----------



## DustyRoseInc

JessicaRabbit1 said:


> Hey guys this is mine! Princess cut from Tiffany with some of my other bling (non TCo).
> Thank you for letting me share



that bracelet! Drool!!! I want a nice tennis bracelet, that is a decent size but wont break the bank. I cannot seem to find anything that fits that criteria.


----------



## DustyRoseInc

misstan87 said:


> View attachment 4006468
> 
> Here’s mine!


How many carats is yours? 

Sorry ladys for the trolling. I am trying to get an general idea of size. I feel like mine does not look as big as it is. .


----------



## acrowcounted

Alex_Ali said:


> Both of your rings are beautiful! Would you mind sharing how many carats each of your rings are please?


3.43 cts for the solitaire. Ring size 6.25


----------



## DustyRoseInc

acrowcounted said:


> 3.43 cts for the solitaire. Ring size 6.25


I am literally drooling! Your ring is perfect in every way! What color is it?


----------



## acrowcounted

Alex_Ali said:


> I am literally drooling! Your ring is perfect in every way! What color is it?


Thank you, you're so sweet. It's 3.43ct G VS1 ExExEx. Its my prized possession.


----------



## misstan87

Alex_Ali said:


> How many carats is yours?
> 
> Sorry ladys for the trolling. I am trying to get an general idea of size. I feel like mine does not look as big as it is. .



1.4C on 5.5 finger.  I love it so much! This one looked bigger than the 1.5C I tried on.


----------



## bibs76

MatAllston said:


> View attachment 4006037
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wear my Lucida as a RHR but just want to post this in case anyone is considering this as a ering. Does anyone know if Tiffay has discontinued the Lucida? It is no longer on their site.



I am thinking of changing my classic ering to a Lucida possibly even the Soleste.  Can you tell me more about yours please.  I see you've also got the classic solitaire.  How do you compare these too.  
Many thanks.


----------



## MatAllston

bibs76 said:


> I am thinking of changing my classic ering to a Lucida possibly even the Soleste.  Can you tell me more about yours please.  I see you've also got the classic solitaire.  How do you compare these too.
> Many thanks.



I still love the classic setting more. I was debating between both but I ended up with the classic and for my milestone anniversary, hubby got me the Lucida. The Lucida is stunning too but I don't like it with a wedding band and I think it only looks great at a larger size. Mine is 0.87c and I like it but it I had a bigger budget, I would have gone a bit bigger. I love wearing mine on my right hand.


----------



## bibs76

MatAllston said:


> I still love the classic setting more. I was debating between both but I ended up with the classic and for my milestone anniversary, hubby got me the Lucida. The Lucida is stunning too but I don't like it with a wedding band and I think it only looks great at a larger size. Mine is 0.87c and I like it but it I had a bigger budget, I would have gone a bit bigger. I love wearing mine on my right hand.


Thank you for replying.
The Lucida I am looking at is .97ct.  I do still love the classic but something isn't working for me.  I had the classic in a .64 then upgraded to a 1ct.  I loved the .64 so much more.  It also had better specs.  Feeling very confused.  I do know I am not loving my current ring.


----------



## MatAllston

bibs76 said:


> Thank you for replying.
> The Lucida I am looking at is .97ct.  I do still love the classic but something isn't working for me.  I had the classic in a .64 then upgraded to a 1ct.  I loved the .64 so much more.  It also had better specs.  Feeling very confused.  I do know I am not loving my current ring.



Sorry you are not in love with your current  ring. Try on a few larger classic e rings and see if any speaks to you, if not, go for the Lucida. You also need to decide if you want to wear a wedding band with the Lucida and if yes, if your current band will go with it. 0.97c is a great size.


----------



## DustyRoseInc

Sorry for the double message still getting the hang of forums on my iPad.


----------



## DustyRoseInc

Sorry it looks like you already replied!! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## DustyRoseInc

acrowcounted said:


> 3.43 cts for the solitaire. Ring size 6.25





acrowcounted said:


> Thank you, you're so sweet. It's 3.43ct G VS1 ExExEx. Its my prized possession.





misstan87 said:


> 1.4C on 5.5 finger.  I love it so much! This one looked bigger than the 1.5C I tried on.





acrowcounted said:


> Thank you, you're



Thanks for sharing! I’ve gone back and forth on color vs size. I initially wanted an E or above but realized that with Tiffany’s quality I’m better off sacraficing color for a bigger size. You guys have been really helpful! I will try to post a pic of my ring as soon as I figure out how to take decent pix with one hand.


----------



## misstan87

Alex_Ali said:


> Thanks for sharing! I’ve gone back and forth on color vs size. I initially wanted an E or above but realized that with Tiffany’s quality I’m better off sacraficing color for a bigger size. You guys have been really helpful! I will try to post a pic of my ring as soon as I figure out how to take decent pix with one hand.



I was debating between the F color 1.3C. It did not wow me as much as the H color 1.41. I really could not tell the difference in color when comparing the two. It really depends on you though.

Glad to be of help!


----------



## DustyRoseInc

misstan87 said:


> I was debating between the F color 1.3C. It did not wow me as much as the H color 1.41. I really could not tell the difference in color when comparing the two. It really depends on you though.
> 
> Glad to be of help!


 I feel the same way, I almost feel as if having a little color gives it more contrast and makes the diamond look more sparkly.  I was debating between a 1.29 F and ended up going with a 1.5 H. I am so happy with my decision.


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

Alex_Ali said:


> that bracelet! Drool!!! I want a nice tennis bracelet, that is a decent size but wont break the bank. I cannot seem to find anything that fits that criteria.



Thanks so much Alex! They certainly are worth saving for, the bling is awesome!
I didn't get a TCo one as they were much more expensive and less carat weight. 
Good luck! I'm sure you will find something  great xx


----------



## Melbee

I upgraded my ring today and am in total love 
Went from a 2.17 VVS2 H to a 3.19 vs1 H ex/ex/ex. It’s stunning!


----------



## Melbee

Here’s a comparison pic.  There really is quite a difference.


----------



## ale1987

I’m finally able to post my e-ring with my new wedding band! Just tied the knot yesterday  Tiffany setting with the Classic Tiffany wedding band. I believe it used to be called the Lucida band.


----------



## Melbee

ale1987 said:


> View attachment 4059897
> 
> I’m finally able to post my e-ring with my new wedding band! Just tied the knot yesterday  Tiffany setting with the Classic Tiffany wedding band. I believe it used to be called the Lucida band.


Congratulations!  It’s beautiful!


----------



## Rami00

Melbee said:


> Here’s a comparison pic.  There really is quite a difference.


WOW! What a stunner!! Congratulations!


----------



## Melbee

Rami00 said:


> WOW! What a stunner!! Congratulations!


Thank you!  I’m still so excited. Just like a little kid.


----------



## Melbee

Rami00 said:


> Here is mine. Cushion cut soleste..


Rami,
Your ring is amazing!  Looks like it was made just for your finger!  Wow!


----------



## Rami00

Melbee said:


> Rami,
> Your ring is amazing!  Looks like it was made just for your finger!  Wow!


Thank you so much xx


----------



## Clifmar

I might have an opportunity to upgrade my ering and wedding band I was wondering if you guys think these two pair well?


----------



## Peggieben

Melbee said:


> Here’s a comparison pic.  There really is quite a difference.


Would you might sharing how much it cost? im still deciding should I go with tiffany or not  because everyone said they mark up high compare to other company .

Thanks so much


----------



## Monique1004

Here's mine. I love how simple & elegant they are. At first my wedding band was too big so I changed to a half size smaller & got $500 back. Later I had to resize mine a half size bigger after having kids & I had to pay 1/3 of the original price just to add one more stone & reset the ring. Cry~


----------



## bibs76

My new Lucida set. Older set on page 2.


----------



## FashionGrrrrl2

Alex_Ali said:


> that bracelet! Drool!!! I want a nice tennis bracelet, that is a decent size but wont break the bank. I cannot seem to find anything that fits that criteria.



How about a lab created diamond tennis bracelet?  Lab created diamonds are becoming more available now and there’s really no difference!  You would get something way nicer for less money than natural diamonds.


----------



## mewt

Here's my Tiffany next to my mom's diamond ring, which she hand-picked from a large selection in a mall store. Hers looks very sparkly, crisp, and white when _by itself _(or next to other average diamonds), but the Tiffany diamond really is in another class. To be fair, I'm sure there are online vendors that have just as good or better quality stones, but in brick-and-mortar stores it seems it's hard to get anywhere close.


----------



## Melbee

Peggieben said:


> Would you might sharing how much it cost? im still deciding should I go with tiffany or not  because everyone said they mark up high compare to other company .
> 
> Thanks so much


Hi,
Expect to pay at least 20% more on a branded diamond. For me it is worth it, knowing that I’m getting a quality diamond without much research and I do take advantage of the aftercare that Tiffany offers. It’s really more for convenience. Plus I have a fabulous SA that I’ve worked with for many years. My husband just doesn’t have the patience to take on the nyc diamond district or the like.    HTH!


----------



## D3183

Here's my new engagement ring/wedding band! I'd been wearing a set of family rings that had a lot of meaning but weren't really my "style" per say. Really happy with my new set. E ring is the classic Tiffany setting, .81, I VS1. Band is not Tiffany but Blue Nile - I loved Tiffany's channel set option but not the price - so I went with Blue Nile's version and am putting the difference toward my love bracelet.


----------



## Aporchuk

Here is my new upgrade. Tiffany Soleste, 1.72 G. I love my new Soleste! It is so sparkly! My original was .73.


----------



## Aporchuk

Here is one more pic with the Soleste wedding band.


----------



## Monique1004

mewt said:


> Here's my Tiffany next to my mom's diamond ring, which she hand-picked from a large selection in a mall store. Hers looks very sparkly, crisp, and white when _by itself _(or next to other average diamonds), but the Tiffany diamond really is in another class. To be fair, I'm sure there are online vendors that have just as good or better quality stones, but in brick-and-mortar stores it seems it's hard to get anywhere close.



I totally agree. It’s the way they cut the diamond. It makes the diamond really sparkle.


----------



## Spellman

Ladies this thread is giving me life, beautiful rings!


----------



## marykayla

hi all.  Just wanna get a second opinion.  Im supposed to pick up my tiffany heart shape ring (1.01 carat) tomorrow.  But being me, I have some last-minute doubt.  Oh well it's not like i can change my ring now;-( but Im thinking now i prefer the heart shape with halo diamonds.  Can one upgrade it in future from simple heart to heart halo at tiffany?  As in, not going through selling and buying a new one.  Thanks


----------



## Aporchuk

@marykayla 
Sorry, forgot to click reply. And now I don’t know how to edit the message.

Yes, you can upgrade any time. The only rule is the new ring will have to be double of what you spent on the first one. The price of your 1st ring will be counted towards your new purchase. I just updated my ring last month.


----------



## marykayla

Aporchuk said:


> @marykayla
> Sorry, forgot to click reply. And now I don’t know how to edit the message.
> 
> Yes, you can upgrade any time. The only rule is the new ring will have to be double of what you spent on the first one. The price of your 1st ring will be counted towards your new purchase. I just updated my ring last month.


Oh good to know! thanks.  By the way, awesome ring!  Congrats it really is a beauty.


----------



## ale1987

Aporchuk said:


> @marykayla
> Sorry, forgot to click reply. And now I don’t know how to edit the message.
> 
> Yes, you can upgrade any time. The only rule is the new ring will have to be double of what you spent on the first one. The price of your 1st ring will be counted towards your new purchase. I just updated my ring last month.



I thought you could only upgrade engagement rings within 5 years of purchase. Has that changed?


----------



## Aporchuk

marykayla said:


> Oh good to know! thanks.  By the way, awesome ring!  Congrats it really is a beauty.


Thank you!


----------



## Aporchuk

ale1987 said:


> I thought you could only upgrade engagement rings within 5 years of purchase. Has that changed?


That rule has changed recently. There is no time limit anymore. The only rule is that your budget has to be doubled.


----------



## Jadewah

marykayla said:


> hi all.  Just wanna get a second opinion.  Im supposed to pick up my tiffany heart shape ring (1.01 carat) tomorrow.  But being me, I have some last-minute doubt.  Oh well it's not like i can change my ring now;-( but Im thinking now i prefer the heart shape with halo diamonds.  Can one upgrade it in future from simple heart to heart halo at tiffany?  As in, not going through selling and buying a new one.  Thanks



Maybe you can ask if they can just change the setting? I’m not sure how much more that would be, but I would inquire the cost just so you know.

I love the heart diamond btw! Beautiful choice.


----------



## ale1987

Aporchuk said:


> That rule has changed recently. There is no time limit anymore. The only rule is that your budget has to be doubled.


That’s great! Thanks for clarifying!


----------



## marykayla

Jadewah said:


> Maybe you can ask if they can just change the setting? I’m not sure how much more that would be, but I would inquire the cost just so you know.
> 
> I love the heart diamond btw! Beautiful choice.


Thanks Jadewah!


----------



## marykayla

Btw just got my ring from tiffany @ sakae mitsukoshi in nagoya, japan. The SA doesnt know anything about the upgrade policy tho but said she will inquire. 
Here's my ring!
Kinda wish the diamond is bigger haha but otherwise love it. 
Also, can i know, why is mine in a blue box? I mean, i looked around on the net and it seems everyone's rings come in the velvet black box which seems more luxurious. The SA said the little blue box is a standard for e-ring in japan starting this year. Everyone getting the little blue box too? Thanks


----------



## Spellman

marykayla said:


> Btw just got my ring from tiffany @ sakae mitsukoshi in nagoya, japan. The SA doesnt know anything about the upgrade policy tho but said she will inquire.
> Here's my ring!
> Kinda wish the diamond is bigger haha but otherwise love it.
> Also, can i know, why is mine in a blue box? I mean, i looked around on the net and it seems everyone's rings come in the velvet black box which seems more luxurious. The SA said the little blue box is a standard for e-ring in japan starting this year. Everyone getting the little blue box too? Thanks



Beautiful! I believe the blue box is the new box that comes with all engagement rings.


----------



## cloverleigh

Had my original Tiffany setting reset because I wasn’t crazy about the knife edge but now I still have yet to get fully used to this look... Sometimes I feel like I shouldn’t have tampered with a classic [emoji848]


----------



## bibs76

marykayla said:


> Btw just got my ring from tiffany @ sakae mitsukoshi in nagoya, japan. The SA doesnt know anything about the upgrade policy tho but said she will inquire.
> Here's my ring!
> Kinda wish the diamond is bigger haha but otherwise love it.
> Also, can i know, why is mine in a blue box? I mean, i looked around on the net and it seems everyone's rings come in the velvet black box which seems more luxurious. The SA said the little blue box is a standard for e-ring in japan starting this year. Everyone getting the little blue box too? Thanks


It is beautiful.  Can you share more photos please.


----------



## Aporchuk

marykayla said:


> Btw just got my ring from tiffany @ sakae mitsukoshi in nagoya, japan. The SA doesnt know anything about the upgrade policy tho but said she will inquire.
> Here's my ring!
> Kinda wish the diamond is bigger haha but otherwise love it.
> Also, can i know, why is mine in a blue box? I mean, i looked around on the net and it seems everyone's rings come in the velvet black box which seems more luxurious. The SA said the little blue box is a standard for e-ring in japan starting this year. Everyone getting the little blue box too? Thanks


I’m in the US and there is an upgrade here. It might be different in Japan though. The blue box is a new thing. All engagement rings come with this box now.


----------



## westjenn

marykayla said:


> Btw just got my ring from tiffany @ sakae mitsukoshi in nagoya, japan. The SA doesnt know anything about the upgrade policy tho but said she will inquire.
> Here's my ring!
> Kinda wish the diamond is bigger haha but otherwise love it.
> Also, can i know, why is mine in a blue box? I mean, i looked around on the net and it seems everyone's rings come in the velvet black box which seems more luxurious. The SA said the little blue box is a standard for e-ring in japan starting this year. Everyone getting the little blue box too? Thanks


I love the new blue boxes! And your diamond looks huge! Congratulations! Would LOVE to see more pix!


----------



## Spellman

On their Instagram when Prince Harry and Meghan Markle were married, they shared a picture of the new blue box with initials stamped on the top. Does anyone know if they can actually do this (or have you had it done)? I thought it was a really nice idea and I’m trying to persuade DBF to ask as he’s started the process of inquiring about rings (eek!)


----------



## marykayla

@westjenn Hi thanks! U really think so? Thats nice of u. Ohh im really on the fence about its size. Sometime i think its big enough, sometime i just think it's not like "bang" in your face "big". I mean, i was really really so sure of the carat size before i even started the process; i surprised myself too now. So im probably gonna change it in the future lol, depending on hubby's bank account. For now il learn to love it. So ur comment is so welcoming.


----------



## bibs76

marykayla said:


> @westjenn Hi thanks! U really think so? Thats nice of u. Ohh im really on the fence about its size. Sometime i think its big enough, sometime i just think it's not like "bang" in your face "big". I mean, i was really really so sure of the carat size before i even started the process; i surprised myself too now. So im probably gonna change it in the future lol, depending on hubby's bank account. For now il learn to love it. So ur comment is so welcoming.


It is quite spectacular.  I really hope you love it.  Just remember, _comparison is the thief of joy_.  
Enjoy.


----------



## marykayla

bibs76 said:


> It is beautiful.  Can you share more photos please.


Thank u! Posted


----------



## marykayla

bibs76 said:


> It is quite spectacular.  I really hope you love it.  Just remember, _comparison is the thief of joy_.
> Enjoy.


Haha ya that's true. Thanks!! And i look at it this way: next time i upgrade, it will be for my success ring. I guess that's what a lot of people plan for too.


----------



## westjenn

marykayla said:


> @westjenn Hi thanks! U really think so? Thats nice of u. Ohh im really on the fence about its size. Sometime i think its big enough, sometime i just think it's not like "bang" in your face "big". I mean, i was really really so sure of the carat size before i even started the process; i surprised myself too now. So im probably gonna change it in the future lol, depending on hubby's bank account. For now il learn to love it. So ur comment is so welcoming.


It's beautiful. What is the carat size?


----------



## marykayla

westjenn said:


> It's beautiful. What is the carat size?


1.01, in my first post


----------



## Julezah

I haven’t seen a Tiffany heart shaped ring before...it’s lovely!



marykayla said:


> Btw just got my ring from tiffany @ sakae mitsukoshi in nagoya, japan. The SA doesnt know anything about the upgrade policy tho but said she will inquire.
> Here's my ring!
> Kinda wish the diamond is bigger haha but otherwise love it.
> Also, can i know, why is mine in a blue box? I mean, i looked around on the net and it seems everyone's rings come in the velvet black box which seems more luxurious. The SA said the little blue box is a standard for e-ring in japan starting this year. Everyone getting the little blue box too? Thanks


----------



## Lisa-SH

marykayla said:


> @westjenn Hi thanks! U really think so? Thats nice of u. Ohh im really on the fence about its size. Sometime i think its big enough, sometime i just think it's not like "bang" in your face "big". I mean, i was really really so sure of the carat size before i even started the process; i surprised myself too now. So im probably gonna change it in the future lol, depending on hubby's bank account. For now il learn to love it. So ur comment is so welcoming.


You can ask Tiffany to give you a quote regarding changing the setting to be Soleste. Based on the quotation here in Canada, the material/diamond +plus craftsman...etc is really not that much.


----------



## marykayla

Julezah said:


> I haven’t seen a Tiffany heart shaped ring before...it’s lovely!


thanks.  Ya apparently its not that common.


----------



## marykayla

Lisa-SH said:


> You can ask Tiffany to give you a quote regarding changing the setting to be Soleste. Based on the quotation here in Canada, the material/diamond +plus craftsman...etc is really not that much.


That's the weird thing about this japan SA's reply. When i asked her about changing ring through the upgrade program, she clearly said that no changes is possible. Does she mean even modifications to the ring itself is not possible? Il clarify with her again. Anyway i know i want to change something to the ring, but i dont know exactly what now so il take my time


----------



## westjenn

marykayla said:


> That's the weird thing about this japan SA's reply. When i asked her about changing ring through the upgrade program, she clearly said that no changes is possible. Does she mean even modifications to the ring itself is not possible? Il clarify with her again. Anyway i know i want to change something to the ring, but i dont know exactly what now so il take my time



If your ring is very recently purchased, why not exchange it for something you'd prefer more?


----------



## Lisa-SH

marykayla said:


> That's the weird thing about this japan SA's reply. When i asked her about changing ring through the upgrade program, she clearly said that no changes is possible. Does she mean even modifications to the ring itself is not possible? Il clarify with her again. Anyway i know i want to change something to the ring, but i dont know exactly what now so il take my time


Maybe you need to clarify that you only want to change the current ring setting, without changing the diamond stone. Upgrading diamond ring is different process, as long as you are trading in your current diamond ring, plus purchasing another new one which the price is at least double of your current ring, you can have any style of the new ring you want.


----------



## chialily

Here are my Tiffany setting engagement ring with embrace ring band.

Recently my hubby upgraded my non Tiffany wedding band to Tiffany embrace wedding band.

In this picture it’s a 3.5mm and .91 ct embrace wedding band. Is this too big for my engagement ring? Should I downgrade to 3mm and .54ct embrace wedding band instead?

Thank you


----------



## westjenn

chialily said:


> Here are my Tiffany setting engagement ring with embrace ring band.
> 
> Recently my hubby upgraded my non Tiffany wedding band to Tiffany embrace wedding band.
> 
> In this picture it’s a 3.5mm and .91 ct embrace wedding band. Is this too big for my engagement ring? Should I downgrade to 3mm and .54ct embrace wedding band instead?
> 
> Thank you


It’s veey pretty! It is a substantial band- did you try the smaller one on? The beauty of a more substantial band is it also looks great as a stand alone ring!


----------



## CoolKat

westjenn said:


> If your ring is very recently purchased, why not exchange it for something you'd prefer more?



+1 this. Does Tiffany in Japan accept/allow purchase exchange? If they do, like westjenn said you can bring the ring back & exchange it with the one that you like more. 

I know in some Asia countries - purchases are finals, we don't have such thing as exchanging or returning purchases! 
But you should ask anyways if you can exchange it & see what they say.


----------



## chialily

westjenn said:


> It’s veey pretty! It is a substantial band- did you try the smaller one on? The beauty of a more substantial band is it also looks great as a stand alone ring!



Yes. Good idea. I already have a non-Tiffany thin wedding band to go with my e-ring. So I decided to keep this ring to wear it alone. This way I dong have to wear my e-ring all the time esp with young kids! Thank you


----------



## sedatedrainbow

My ring has gone through many revisions. At first it was the soleste with the cushion cut. I disliked the cushion cut and wanted a round brilliant.
Then we got a soleste round brilliant. I started to dislike the whole idea of paying for small chips of diamonds and preferred a few larger ones around my stone. That and the fact that the round brilliant soleste didn't really have a distinctive Tiffany feel. 
I finally decided on the Tiffany setting with the diamonds on the band.
My finger size is 5 and the center diamond is 1.37 ct. I *might* upgrade in the future to something larger from Tiffanys. Of course, my heart was set on the classic Tiffany setting with the pave (I know, I was against pave with the soleste, but the Tiffany style is so much more distinctive!)
However, we couldn't swallow the 78k pricetag at the time!


----------



## CoolKat

Your wedding band is gorgeous!


----------



## J9Fell4Tiffanys

MatAllston said:


> I know many of us here own Tiffany engagement rings. I think it would be nice for us to post our engagement rings here so those who are looking into getting a Tiffany engagement ring can view the rings all in one thread and ask questions. Feel free to share your Tiffany or non Tiffany wedding bands too along with your Tiffany engagement rings.
> 
> I will start off with mine - classic Tiffany ring in platinum. I alternate it with two Tiffany wedding bands: knife edge and the shared prong semi eternity.


Yay!  Thank you for starting this thread!  I’ll post mine soon because its being sized right now Well I do have some pics of it even though its big on me Anyway, I love your sets.  I have a Tiffanys round solitaire and am thinking of pairing it with the embrace 2.2mm half eternity.  Are you happy with yours and did you go with 2.2mm or 3mm?


----------



## J9Fell4Tiffanys

misstan87 said:


> View attachment 4006468
> 
> Here’s mine!


What size diamond?  It’s gorgeous and the PERFECT size!


----------



## J9Fell4Tiffanys

I’m so excited to have found this thread!  Here is my Tiffany Solitaire!!!  I love the fire in this diamond.  There is nothing like the way you feel when you are wearing a gorgeous brilliant Tiffany’s ring.  I’m waiting for the band to be sized down so it looks big in the pic but I couldn’t wait to join the thread.  I have my heart set on the 2.2mm half eternity embrace wedding band to compliment it!!


----------



## MatAllston

J9MKlover said:


> Yay!  Thank you for starting this thread!  I’ll post mine soon because its being sized right now Well I do have some pics of it even though its big on me Anyway, I love your sets.  I have a Tiffanys round solitaire and am thinking of pairing it with the embrace 2.2mm half eternity.  Are you happy with yours and did you go with 2.2mm or 3mm?



Mine is a 2.2mm and I am very happy with it.


----------



## J9Fell4Tiffanys

MatAllston said:


> Mine is a 2.2mm and I am very happy with it.


Awesome!  I officially just scored a pre-owned, like-new Tiffany Embrace 2.2mm at a great price!  Can’t wait to get it...there are a lot of beautiful options but I think this pair is the best.  Thanks for your posts


----------



## bisousx

Tiffany Embrace Half Eternity 2.2mm with non-Tiffany solitaire. I love the Embrace, it’s so sparkly and the perfect size without being a distraction from the solitaire, which was the look I wanted.


----------



## girlybride

J9MKlover said:


> View attachment 4291158
> View attachment 4291159
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m so excited to have found this thread!  Here is my Tiffany Solitaire!!!  I love the fire in this diamond.  There is nothing like the way you feel when you are wearing a gorgeous brilliant Tiffany’s ring.  I’m waiting for the band to be sized down so it looks big in the pic but I couldn’t wait to join the thread.  I have my heart set on the 2.2mm half eternity embrace wedding band to compliment it!!



So gorgeous and sparkly! Do you mind sharing details of the clarity & color?


----------



## J9Fell4Tiffanys

girlybride said:


> So gorgeous and sparkly! Do you mind sharing details of the clarity & color?


Hey!  Thank you so much  I can’t wait to get it back from being sized LOL!  It’s a G color and an eye clean SI 1 with triple excellent cut.


----------



## misstan87

J9MKlover said:


> What size diamond?  It’s gorgeous and the PERFECT size!



Thank you! It’s a 1.41 on a 5.5 finger. Still in love with it!


----------



## Clifmar

My husband just helped me get a small Tiffany setting engagement ring. We got engaged young and got a cheap ring on overstock that fell apart but he wishes he could have proposed with a Tiffany setting and I’ve wanted one since I was like 13 so it was really nice of him


----------



## A1aGypsy

@Clifmar it is beautiful!


----------



## Clifmar

A1aGypsy said:


> @Clifmar it is beautiful!


Thank you so much!!


----------



## mewt

@Clifmar that's beautiful and you have lovely hands!


----------



## Clifmar

mewt said:


> @Clifmar that's beautiful and you have lovely hands!


Thank you!!


----------



## Skylark116

Clifmar said:


> My husband just helped me get a small Tiffany setting engagement ring. We got engaged young and got a cheap ring on overstock that fell apart but he wishes he could have proposed with a Tiffany setting and I’ve wanted one since I was like 13 so it was really nice of him


Your ring is darling and so special. I love that you have your dream come true!


----------



## Clifmar

Skylark116 said:


> Your ring is darling and so special. I love that you have your dream come true!


Thank you!!


----------



## AndreaM99

Clifmar said:


> My husband just helped me get a small Tiffany setting engagement ring. We got engaged young and got a cheap ring on overstock that fell apart but he wishes he could have proposed with a Tiffany setting and I’ve wanted one since I was like 13 so it was really nice of him


It is absolutely perfect on you! I love the size of the diamond, very cute and gentle. I quite dislike the big rocks... It does not matter when you get the ring if you get from the right man!


----------



## SandiaCSA

Hi, I’m new here. I have a Tiffany Soleste ovalring but it’s not my engagementring, but a valentines gift.


----------



## fundase

Hi Ladies. I am looking for a Tiffany Knife Edge Classic diamond ring. Just wondering what is the good carat size for a day to day wear?
I am afraid of being too flashy wearing to work.


----------



## Clifmar

fundase said:


> Hi Ladies. I am looking for a Tiffany Knife Edge Classic diamond ring. Just wondering what is the good carat size for a day to day wear?
> I am afraid of being too flashy wearing to work.


I had a .24 but exchanged it for a .40. It’s a good size for me and the diamond is very good quality. The photo is the .40


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

Clifmar said:


> I had a .24 but exchanged it for a .40. It’s a good size for me and the diamond is very good quality. The photo is the .40


congratulations its lovely


----------



## Clifmar

JessicaRabbit1 said:


> congratulations its lovely


Thank you!!


----------



## ale1987

fundase said:


> Hi Ladies. I am looking for a Tiffany Knife Edge Classic diamond ring. Just wondering what is the good carat size for a day to day wear?
> I am afraid of being too flashy wearing to work.



It really depends on your finger/hand size and preference, as well as your work environment. What is your ring size and what type of work do you do?


----------



## LoreleiLee1953

Engaged today ❤️


----------



## westcoastgal

LoreleiLee1953 said:


> Engaged today ❤️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4603322


Congratulations! Love your ring.


----------



## MatAllston

LoreleiLee1953 said:


> Engaged today ❤️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4603322


Stunning!! Have you looked at wedding bands yet? What do you have in mind?


----------



## LoreleiLee1953

MatAllston said:


> Stunning!! Have you looked at wedding bands yet? What do you have in mind?


Thank you!  I haven’t looked yet, but I love the idea of the embrace.  Who knows which one will speak to me when I try them on, though!


----------



## LoreleiLee1953

westcoastgal said:


> Congratulations! Love your ring.


Thank you!


----------



## Ivylove2c

Clifmar said:


> My husband just helped me get a small Tiffany setting engagement ring. We got engaged young and got a cheap ring on overstock that fell apart but he wishes he could have proposed with a Tiffany setting and I’ve wanted one since I was like 13 so it was really nice of him



OMG the ring is so cute and your hand is sooooooo pretty!!!


----------



## kbell

LoreleiLee1953 said:


> Engaged today ❤️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4603322



Congratulations!


----------



## choco30

Got engaged today


----------



## MatAllston

choco30 said:


> Got engaged today


Huge congrats. The ring is perfect on you.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

choco30 said:


> Got engaged today[/QUOTE
> 
> Congratulations!  Beautiful ring!


----------



## choco30

MatAllston said:


> Huge congrats. The ring is perfect on you.




Thank you !


----------



## eva2

Wonderfull list of diamons, I love all diamonds.


----------



## Sexypiggy

This is my upgrade. 
Centre stone is a 1.16 carat yellow diamond. 

Thanks for letting me share ❤️


----------



## Tempo

My actual update - came later than hoped for, got bigger than expected!


----------



## Sexypiggy

Tempo said:


> My actual update - came later than hoped for, got bigger than expected!


OMG THAT IS AMAZING. Can you share the specs of your ring? Sooo beautiful


----------



## Aporchuk

Tempo said:


> My actual update - came later than hoped for, got bigger than expected!


This is just a WOW set! Gorgeous!


----------



## Tempo

Sexypiggy said:


> OMG THAT IS AMAZING. Can you share the specs of your ring? Sooo beautiful


E-ring: 7.15ct H vvs1 3 x EX
Band ring: 9.20ctw H vs1


----------



## Sexypiggy

Tempo said:


> E-ring: 7.15ct H vvs1 3 x EX
> Band ring: 9.20ctw H vs1



love love love it  
So lucky!!!


----------



## jjjmarrero

Got my wedding band for Christmas this year


----------



## xlyasa

Hope its okay to post..I upgraded my .52 novo to approx 1.3. I cant stop staring at it


----------



## plsreturntotiffanyandco

Hi everyone! There are no pear shaped e-rings on here so I thought I'd post my soleste..


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

Tempo said:


> E-ring: 7.15ct H vvs1 3 x EX
> Band ring: 9.20ctw H vs1


wow the photos are great and the specs are amazing! congratulations! xx


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

plsreturntotiffanyandco said:


> Hi everyone! There are no pear shaped e-rings on here so I thought I'd post my soleste..
> 
> View attachment 4642008


Absolutely lovely! wear in good heath, and congratulations! xx


----------



## JohaLuvsPels

Hi! beautiful rings! Do you guys think a Tiffany Novo 0.5c can be paired with an Embrace eternity 2.2 or 3mm?


----------



## viewwing

JohaLuvsPels said:


> Hi! beautiful rings! Do you guys think a Tiffany Novo 0.5c can be paired with an Embrace eternity 2.2 or 3mm?



Hmm...could the embrace ring be too thick for the novo? Especially when the solitaire is 0.5, a thinner band like the soleste or metro might be more dainty. But that’s my preference.


----------



## nygal50

JohaLuvsPels said:


> Hi! beautiful rings! Do you guys think a Tiffany Novo 0.5c can be paired with an Embrace eternity 2.2 or 3mm?


I agree. I was at Tiffany’s yesterday trying on the 2.2 mm Embrace on with my Soleste cushion cut. I love the Embrace band! What other options are you considering for a band?


----------



## Louloomoo

Got engaged to the love of my life this past Christmas!
Wanted to share earlier but we kept the engagement a secret just between family for a couple months to just enjoy it.

spoiler- I picked out my own ring like a decade ago
I’ve always wanted the Tiffany solitare and would always browse with my boyfriend. Told him I would be happy with any size diamond. We’re in our mid 20’s and had our offer accepted on our first house in an area that we probably couldn’t afford if it wasn’t for us getting a fixer upper.

We talked about engagement and we obviously committed to each other with a 30 year mortgage. I expected a proposal maybe this summer after we settled in the house and renovated the kitchen and living room. Stuff is damn expensive.
He proposed Christmas Day at 12 am! He said he wanted to make things official before we moved in. We closed on our house New Year’s Eve.


----------



## Louloomoo

The ring!


----------



## kbell

Louloomoo said:


> The ring!


Beautiful ring  Congrats!


----------



## girlybride

Louloomoo said:


> The ring!




Congratulations on your engagement AND your new home. Sounds like the two of you are setting up for a wonderful life together. 

Such a beautiful ring!!  I love hearing ring details if you care to share. Where did you purchase from? How did you choose that particular diamond? What is the colour, clarity etc? What are your plans for a wedding band?


----------



## Louloomoo

kbell said:


> Beautiful ring  Congrats!


Thank you! ❤️


----------



## Louloomoo

girlybride said:


> Congratulations on your engagement AND your new home. Sounds like the two of you are setting up for a wonderful life together.
> 
> Such a beautiful ring!!  I love hearing ring details if you care to share. Where did you purchase from? How did you choose that particular diamond? What is the colour, clarity etc? What are your plans for a wedding band?



Thank you so much! I’ve been on cloud 9 ever since!
Honestly I didn’t have any input. He knew he couldn’t get a terrible diamond at Tiffany and we ended up with a .47 I color VVS2 triple excellent. I know some people are not happy with I color but I do not see much warmth and it faces up really white. Even next to my mom’s G diamond, can’t see a difference.

I really love the embrace band. The one that’s like .50 tcw. Unfortunately I don’t think it’s going to be in the budget with wedding and house reno. I’m trying to find something similar to the embrace though.


----------



## nygal50

Louloomoo said:


> The ring!


Stunning! Congratulations!


----------



## Louloomoo

nygal50 said:


> Stunning! Congratulations!


Thank you!


----------



## girlybride

Louloomoo said:


> Thank you so much! I’ve been on cloud 9 ever since!
> Honestly I didn’t have any input. He knew he couldn’t get a terrible diamond at Tiffany and we ended up with a .47 I color VVS2 triple excellent. I know some people are not happy with I color but I do not see much warmth and it faces up really white. Even next to my mom’s G diamond, can’t see a difference.
> 
> I really love the embrace band. The one that’s like .50 tcw. Unfortunately I don’t think it’s going to be in the budget with wedding and house reno. I’m trying to find something similar to the embrace though.



Absolutely stunning. It’s such a classic that you won’t have trouble finding a suitable wedding band. Thanks for sharing and congrats again! x


----------



## Tempo

I added a YG half memory ring to my WG wedding set. I like it, that it gives my E -ring a shine of warmth and the stack therefore matches better with other YG items.


----------



## bibs76

Tempo said:


> I added a YG half memory ring to my WG wedding set. I like it, that it gives my E -ring a shine of warmth and the stack therefore matches better with other YG items.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4675054



Wowsers, can we have more info on your set?  AMAZING!!!!


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

Tiffany Co moved stores in my city, and had a launch party. I was super grateful to attend with a girlfriend of mine. I tried on two stunning engagement rings (or cocktail rings) and thought id share them with other Tco lovers. Alas, they are not mine.


----------



## plsreturntotiffanyandco

Is that second one Tanzanite @JessicaRabbit1? It's absolutely stunning


----------



## Tempo

bibs76 said:


> Wowsers, can we have more info on your set?  AMAZING!!!!


Thank you so much for your compliments. You can find specs of my e-ring and wedding band already on page 10 of this thread. The YG half memory ring is a 4.00cttw G si1. So the complete stack has 20.35cttw.


----------



## nygal50

MatAllston said:


> I still love the classic setting more. I was debating between both but I ended up with the classic and for my milestone anniversary, hubby got me the Lucida. The Lucida is stunning too but I don't like it with a wedding band and I think it only looks great at a larger size. Mine is 0.87c and I like it but it I had a bigger budget, I would have gone a bit bigger. I love wearing mine on my right hand.


What carat and ring size is your gorgeous Tiffany solitaire? I am looking for a preowned one. I also love your Lucida!


----------



## MatAllston

nygal50 said:


> What carat and ring size is your gorgeous Tiffany solitaire? I am looking for a preowned one. I also love your Lucida!



Thank you so much. It is a 1.35c. My finger size is 3.25


----------



## nygal50

MatAllston said:


> Thank you so much. It is a 1.35c. My finger size is 3.25


Thanks for sharing. What are the stats on your stone; color and clarity?


----------



## MatAllston

nygal50 said:


> Thanks for sharing. What are the stats on your stone; color and clarity?


It’s I VS1


----------



## nygal50

MatAllston said:


> It’s I VS1


Wow! You have a classic, stunning set! Thanks.


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

plsreturntotiffanyandco said:


> Is that second one Tanzanite @JessicaRabbit1? It's absolutely stunning


Its a sapphire  x


----------



## Brightcastle

My Tiffany band and the band with my non Tiffany, antique engagement ring.


----------



## diamant

I have a tiffany embrace infinity and no engagement. I don’t like the bulk but I was thinking of adding a tiffany Jazz infinity ? Has anyone seen these stacked? Thoughts


----------



## MooMooVT

diamant said:


> I have a tiffany embrace infinity and no engagement. I don’t like the bulk but I was thinking of adding a tiffany Jazz infinity ? Has anyone seen these stacked? Thoughts


I love that idea! I think this would be a fabulous combination


----------



## nygal50

Hi all,
I am purchasing a preowned1.35 round, brilliant cut Tiffany & Co. classic solitaire ering which is a replacement ring for a Blue Nile ering which was recently sold.  The stone is an H, VS1 and my finger size is a 5.5.  I am not a large woman but I always go for the bling.  Since my new diamond faces up larger (looks bigger than my BN 1.40 stone!), and I have short fingers, what style wedding band should I consider?  I have tried them ALL on; channel set multiple widths, shared prong, plain knife edge, Legacy, Soleste and lastly one of my favorites the Metro in platinum.  Any suggestions and photos you could post with your T & C solitaires would be greatly appreciated!  I don't have my ring yet so I can't share photos yet.  I love the Metro because it is very comfortable and elegant and I feel like it won't detract from the beautiful stone but I am worried that it is too thin.


----------



## Julezah

nygal50 said:


> Hi all,
> I am purchasing a preowned1.35 round, brilliant cut Tiffany & Co. classic solitaire ering which is a replacement ring for a Blue Nile ering which was recently sold.  The stone is an H, VS1 and my finger size is a 5.5.  I am not a large woman but I always go for the bling.  Since my new diamond faces up larger (looks bigger than my BN 1.40 stone!), and I have short fingers, what style wedding band should I consider?  I have tried them ALL on; channel set multiple widths, shared prong, plain knife edge, Legacy, Soleste and lastly one of my favorites the Metro in platinum.  Any suggestions and photos you could post with your T & C solitaires would be greatly appreciated!  I don't have my ring yet so I can't share photos yet.  I love the Metro because it is very comfortable and elegant and I feel like it won't detract from the beautiful stone but I am worried that it is too thin.


If you like the metro but think it’s too thin, check out the Embrace!


----------



## nygal50

Julezah said:


> If you like the metro but think it’s too thin, check out the Embrace!


Love the Embrace 2.2 mm however; I don't like the half band and the full eternity is out of the budget for now unless I can find a pre-owned one.


----------



## plsreturntotiffanyandco

I think the soleste (non v shaped) is similar to the metro band but slightly thicker? https://www.tiffany.co.uk/jewelry/rings/tiffany-soleste-band-ring-GRP07206/ 

I’m sure the website used to list wedding band sizes in mm but I can’t see the info anymore


----------



## plsreturntotiffanyandco

I like this fairly new Tiffany setting wedding band with diamonds where the knife edge should be - https://www.tiffany.co.uk/jewelry/r...ng-diamond-nesting-narrow-band-ring-GRP11219/


----------



## nygal50

plsreturntotiffanyandco said:


> I think the soleste (non v shaped) is similar to the metro band but slightly thicker? https://www.tiffany.co.uk/jewelry/rings/tiffany-soleste-band-ring-GRP07206/
> 
> I’m sure the website used to list wedding band sizes in mm but I can’t see the info anymore


I tried that one on in the full eternity and the diamonds just didn't have a lot of sparkle to them.


----------



## nygal50

plsreturntotiffanyandco said:


> I like this fairly new Tiffany setting wedding band with diamonds where the knife edge should be - https://www.tiffany.co.uk/jewelry/r...ng-diamond-nesting-narrow-band-ring-GRP11219/


This new band is interesting.  I like the look as it is still classic but different. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## nygal50

nygal50 said:


> I tried that one on in the full eternity and the diamonds just didn't have a lot of sparkle to them.


I just ordered this one from Blue Nile because it is 50% off and has a low profile.  I think it may have too much sparkle for my solitaire but it would be nice to wear alone. It is their copy of the Tiffany Embrace for a lot less but unfortunately it doesn't come in a 2.2 mm band; only 3 mm.  The diamonds are .08 points and I am not sure if they would be too large to wear with my 1.35 solitaire.  If I keep the Blue Nile band, I will probably still purchase a Tiffany band and would likely go with the Metro.

https://www.bluenile.com/classic-diamond-eternity_52974


----------



## Julezah

nygal50 said:


> I just ordered this one from Blue Nile because it is 50% off and has a low profile.  I think it may have too much sparkle for my solitaire but it would be nice to wear alone. It is their copy of the Tiffany Embrace for a lot less but unfortunately it doesn't come in a 2.2 mm band; only 3 mm.  The diamonds are .08 points and I am not sure if they would be too large to wear with my 1.35 solitaire.  If I keep the Blue Nile band, I will probably still purchase a Tiffany band and would likely go with the Metro.
> 
> https://www.bluenile.com/classic-diamond-eternity_52974


I love all of your choices!


----------



## nygal50

Julezah said:


> I love all of your choices!


Thank you. It should be here soon.


----------



## BigAkoya

nygal50 said:


> Hi all,
> I am purchasing a preowned1.35 round, brilliant cut Tiffany & Co. classic solitaire ering which is a replacement ring for a Blue Nile ering which was recently sold.  The stone is an H, VS1 and my finger size is a 5.5.  I am not a large woman but I always go for the bling.  Since my new diamond faces up larger (looks bigger than my BN 1.40 stone!), and I have short fingers, what style wedding band should I consider?  I have tried them ALL on; channel set multiple widths, shared prong, plain knife edge, Legacy, Soleste and lastly one of my favorites the Metro in platinum.  Any suggestions and photos you could post with your T & C solitaires would be greatly appreciated!  I don't have my ring yet so I can't share photos yet.  I love the Metro because it is very comfortable and elegant and I feel like it won't detract from the beautiful stone but I am worried that it is too thin.



Hi!  I have the plain knife-edge that I wear with my Tiffany solitaire.  Nice and clean and my left hand is all about the diamond.  

I tried all the other bands, and to me, it distracts from the diamond.  
With other diamond bands, your eye is first drawn to the tiny diamonds on the band.  

I really really wanted the diamond eternity shared prong band.  I even bought bridal magazines and closed my eyes and opened my eyes looking at rings with diamond bands.  And nope, they all drew my eye to the band first and took away from the diamond.  

I did not want a nice wedding set look.  I wanted my diamond to be the star. 

Hope that made sense and helps.

Congrats on your new ring!


----------



## nygal50

willeyi said:


> Hi!  I have the plain knife-edge that I wear with my Tiffany solitaire.  Nice and clean and my left hand is all about the diamond.
> 
> I tried all the other bands, and to me, it distracts from the diamond.
> With other diamond bands, your eye is first drawn to the tiny diamonds on the band.
> 
> I really really wanted the diamond eternity shared prong band.  I even bought bridal magazines and closed my eyes and opened my eyes looking at rings with diamond bands.  And nope, they all drew my eye to the band first and took away from the diamond.
> 
> I did not want a nice wedding set look.  I wanted my diamond to be the star.
> 
> Hope that made sense and helps.
> 
> Congrats on your new ring!


Thanks! My hubby really likes one large stone being the star. Once he Tiffany stores reopen in my area, I will go in person and try on the knife edge and the Metro band.


----------



## BigAkoya

nygal50 said:


> Thanks! My hubby really likes one large stone being the star. Once he Tiffany stores reopen in my area, I will go in person and try on the knife edge and the Metro band.



Oh.... one other thing I wanted to point out.  My diamond is a H, VS1.  The diamond bands from Tiffany are mostly G-H as I recall.  When I tried on the band, my husband immediately said it made my diamond look yellow against the G-H bands.  He was correct, so that was another reason why I did not get a diamond band.  I actually did not think about that point when I bought the H color, and in hindsight, had I known I could see the color grade difference, I would have gotten a G.  I love my ring though, so I’m not whining.  I can’t get too greedy!  I could buy bling forever.  [emoji51]

Some people cannot differentiate color, but I tend to stare at my rings and bling, and once you see it, you cannot unsee it.  

I just wanted to add that too as FYI as another data point to weigh in.  Definitely stare at it in detail with a critical eye, including the color as a H stone has a very very faint yellow tint.  

Hope that helps.


----------



## nygal50

willeyi said:


> Oh.... one other thing I wanted to point out.  My diamond is a H, VS1.  The diamond bands from Tiffany are mostly G-H as I recall.  When I tried on the band, my husband immediately said it made my diamond look yellow against the G-H bands.  He was correct, so that was another reason why I did not get a diamond band.  I actually did not think about that point when I bought the H color, and in hindsight, had I known I could see the color grade difference, I would have gotten a G.  I love my ring though, so I’m not whining.  I can’t get too greedy!  I could buy bling forever.  [emoji51]
> 
> Some people cannot differentiate color, but I tend to stare at my rings and bling, and once you see it, you cannot unsee it.
> 
> I just wanted to add that too as FYI as another data point to weigh in.  Definitely stare at it in detail with a critical eye, including the color as a H stone has a very very faint yellow tint.
> 
> Hope that helps.


That is definitely something to consider.  The Blue Nile shared prong band I ordered lists the stones as H, VS2 so I am hoping that it will match but I don't think I would wear the ering with the diamond band everyday.  I am leaning towards getting the matching knife edge band like you have. Classic and simple! Would you mind sharing a photo of your set?


----------



## BigAkoya

nygal50 said:


> That is definitely something to consider.  The Blue Nile shared prong band I ordered lists the stones as H, VS2 so I am hoping that it will match but I don't think I would wear the ering with the diamond band everyday.  I am leaning towards getting the matching knife edge band like you have. Classic and simple! Would you mind sharing a photo of your set?



Hi!  Here is my set with the knife edge band.  It’s thin, clean, simple, and it lets the diamond be the star and not the “wedding set”.  That’s just me though.  

Hope this helps in your decision.  
Good luck!


----------



## nygal50

willeyi said:


> Hi!  Here is my set with the knife edge band.  It’s thin, clean, simple, and it lets the diamond be the star and not the “wedding set”.  That’s just me though.
> 
> Hope this helps in your decision.
> Good luck!
> 
> View attachment 4735668


That's gorgeous!  You definitely don't need a diamond band with your stone.  Stunning!  Thanks for sharing and for your advice.


----------



## Ings060819

Hi! I just got my set today and thought i would be share since I've been a silent reader. 

I have a classic Tiffany engagement ring set on a rose gold band and the metro as my band. I wanted a band that doesn't takeaway from the engagement ring but still sparkles. Love my set!


----------



## girlybride

Ings060819 said:


> Hi! I just got my set today and thought i would be share since I've been a silent reader.
> 
> I have a classic Tiffany engagement ring set on a rose gold band and the metro as my band. I wanted a band that doesn't takeaway from the engagement ring but still sparkles. Love my set!
> 
> View attachment 4799195
> 
> 
> View attachment 4799196


Sooo beautiful! Congratulations on your new set.
I love the Metro paired with the Tiffany Classic.

You can see the sparkle in this diamond just from photos! Do you mind sharing the specs?


----------



## Ings060819

girlybride said:


> Sooo beautiful! Congratulations on your new set.
> I love the Metro paired with the Tiffany Classic.
> 
> You can see the sparkle in this diamond just from photos! Do you mind sharing the specs?



Thank you! 

It’s a 1.30ct, F colour and VS2 on a rose gold knife edge band. My finger size is 5.5


----------



## girlybride

Ings060819 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> It’s a 1.30ct, F colour and VS2 on a rose gold knife edge band. My finger size is 5.5



Thanks for sharing! I bet you can’t stop staring at it. Wear in good health x


----------



## nygal50

willeyi said:


> Hi!  Here is my set with the knife edge band.  It’s thin, clean, simple, and it lets the diamond be the star and not the “wedding set”.  That’s just me though.
> 
> Hope this helps in your decision.
> Good luck!
> 
> View attachment 4735668


At long last, here is my set.


----------



## nygal50

I can also wear it with my eternity band for more bling.


----------



## BigAkoya

nygal50 said:


> At long last, here is my set.
> View attachment 4804729



I love it!  Your diamond is the star!  All I see is a big fat gorgeous rock, nothing to compete with it!  Great choice!  Congratulations!


----------



## nygal50

willeyi said:


> I love it!  Your diamond is the star!  All I see is a big fat gorgeous rock, nothing to compete with it!  Great choice!  Congratulations!


Thank you!!! It is so comfortable to wear as well!


----------



## nygal50

willeyi said:


> I love it!  Your diamond is the star!  All I see is a big fat gorgeous rock, nothing to compete with it!  Great choice!  Congratulations!


FYI, I ended up with a 2.03 carats diamond and the simple knife edge band. Perfect size stone since this is my one and only upgrade. So happy with it!


----------



## nygal50

Ings060819 said:


> Hi! I just got my set today and thought i would be share since I've been a silent reader.
> 
> I have a classic Tiffany engagement ring set on a rose gold band and the metro as my band. I wanted a band that doesn't takeaway from the engagement ring but still sparkles. Love my set!
> 
> View attachment 4799195
> 
> 
> View attachment 4799196


This set is stunning on you! The rose gold looks beautiful with your skin tone. Does the Metro band have a lot of sparkle and is it comfortable to wear?


----------



## Ings060819

nygal50 said:


> This set is stunning on you! The rose gold looks beautiful with your skin tone. Does the Metro band have a lot of sparkle and is it comfortable to wear?


Aww thank you!

I personally think that I don’t look good with silver jewellery and I also wanted the diamond to look like its floating so the rose gold band was a no brainer for me 

Funnily enough, my metro ring is in platinum because the rose gold variant of it makes the diamonds on it looks yellow and dull.

The metro is really sparkly and comfortable as compared to the knife edge band of my engagement ring. I can barely feel the metro ring!


----------



## nygal50

Ings060819 said:


> Aww thank you!
> 
> I personally think that I don’t look good with silver jewellery and I also wanted the diamond to look like its floating so the rose gold band was a no brainer for me
> 
> Funnily enough, my metro ring is in platinum because the rose gold variant of it makes the diamonds on it looks yellow and dull.
> 
> The metro is really sparkly and comfortable as compared to the knife edge band of my engagement ring. I can barely feel the metro ring!


What size is your diamond? It looks like the perfect size on you!


----------



## DustyRoseInc

FashionGrrrrl2 said:


> How about a lab created diamond tennis bracelet?  Lab created diamonds are becoming more available now and there’s really no difference!  You would get something way nicer for less money than natural diamonds.



I’m super late, but great suggestion. Although when I last looked lab created were still a bit expensive.


----------



## Ings060819

nygal50 said:


> What size is your diamond? It looks like the perfect size on you!



It's a 1.3ct


----------



## nygal50

Here is my ering with my new Tiffany Embrace.


----------



## kpalsy

For reference of sizing, which is why I had particular interest in reading this thread, this is 1.74ct on a 7.5 size finger.


----------



## viewwing

New Wedding band for milestone anniversary.


----------



## nygal50

viewwing said:


> New Wedding band for milestone anniversary.
> 
> View attachment 4857080


Stunning!


----------



## viewwing

nygal50 said:


> Stunning!


Thank u! I was going for simple too...


----------



## pat222

Here’s mine!  My wedding ring is a custom design of gold and platinum in a cathedral setting created by our local goldsmith.  The band is a Tiffany notes band in gold.


----------



## nygal50

pat222 said:


> Here’s mine!  My wedding ring is a custom design of gold and platinum in a cathedral setting created by our local goldsmith.  The band is a Tiffany notes band in gold.
> 
> View attachment 4857278
> 
> 
> View attachment 4857279


I love your set!


----------



## pat222

nygal50 said:


> I love your set!


Thank you so much!


----------



## etoile de mer

Hello! Dropping in to share my Tiffany rings. I’ve had the Etoile rings for many years, and still love them as much as when first chosen! And I recently received three new platinum and diamond rings. 

Etoile 4mm wedding rings in yellow gold, and platinum, both with 10 gypsy set diamonds sprinkled around the band. I love that they took the care to set each diamond into a sleeve of platinum within the yellow gold band. The platinum ring was purchased after the yellow gold. While still loving the design, I wanted platinum for a white metal option, as well as for greater durability.




Legacy 3.2mm band with a 1.4mm wide Metro band on either side. These were received for a recent anniversary. The Legacy has bead set diamonds and milgrain edges. The Metro rings are so delicate and narrow, yet still beautifully detailed and have a lovely sparkle. While being new, this set has an antique feel to me. So pleased with my new rings!


----------



## Brightcastle

etoile de mer said:


> Hello! Dropping in to share my Tiffany rings. I’ve had the Etoile rings for many years, and still love them as much as when first chosen! And I recently received three new platinum and diamond rings.
> 
> Etoile 4mm wedding rings in yellow gold, and platinum, both with 10 gypsy set diamonds sprinkled around the band. I love that they took the care to set each diamond into a sleeve of platinum within the yellow gold band. The platinum ring was purchased after the yellow gold. While still loving the design, I wanted platinum for a white metal option, as well as for greater durability.
> 
> View attachment 4889892
> 
> 
> Legacy 3.2mm band with a 1.4mm wide Metro band on either side. These were received for a recent anniversary. The Legacy has bead set diamonds and milgrain edges. The Metro rings are so delicate and narrow, yet still beautifully detailed and have a lovely sparkle. While being new, this set has an antique feel to me. So pleased with my new rings!
> 
> View attachment 4889893
> 
> 
> View attachment 4889900



Wow that’s a stunning collection!


----------



## etoile de mer

Brightcastle said:


> Wow that’s a stunning collection!



Thank you so much, Brightcastle!  When we purchased the Etoiles, I knew exactly what I wanted, and don’t remember looking at any other rings. When choosing the new rings, with my help of my very patient SA, I think I tried on every possible band ring, and all the possible combinations!  It felt like such a fun and welcome escape during these strange and uncertain times.


----------



## plsreturntotiffanyandco

etoile de mer said:


> Hello! Dropping in to share my Tiffany rings. I’ve had the Etoile rings for many years, and still love them as much as when first chosen! And I recently received three new platinum and diamond rings.
> 
> Etoile 4mm wedding rings in yellow gold, and platinum, both with 10 gypsy set diamonds sprinkled around the band. I love that they took the care to set each diamond into a sleeve of platinum within the yellow gold band. The platinum ring was purchased after the yellow gold. While still loving the design, I wanted platinum for a white metal option, as well as for greater durability.
> 
> View attachment 4889892
> 
> 
> Legacy 3.2mm band with a 1.4mm wide Metro band on either side. These were received for a recent anniversary. The Legacy has bead set diamonds and milgrain edges. The Metro rings are so delicate and narrow, yet still beautifully detailed and have a lovely sparkle. While being new, this set has an antique feel to me. So pleased with my new rings!
> 
> View attachment 4889893
> 
> 
> View attachment 4889900


Wow!!! I especially love your Legacy/Metro stack.. the milgrain edges on the Legacy band are gorgeous


----------



## etoile de mer

plsreturntotiffanyandco said:


> Wow!!! I especially love your Legacy/Metro stack.. the milgrain edges on the Legacy band are gorgeous



Many thanks, plsreturntotiffanyandco!  The Legacy is so pretty on its own, but we thought fun to "dress up" and customize with the Metros. My husband and I liked this combo best.  I can also wear a Metro on either side of an Etoile. Fun to have various options!


----------



## Honeymoon

Getting married in less than a month!  Can’t wait to wear my new embrace wedding band with my Tiffany setting full time.


----------



## Melinda08

My Tiffany Oval and Embrace eternity band. I went back and forth between which band to pair my oval with because initially I didn't like the look of a ring gap but it definitely grew on me. Lovely rings ladies!!


----------



## Cunhaam

Scandibabe said:


> My humble e ring and wedding band. Novo Cushion and Soleste band. Love it!
> 
> View attachment 4001295


Love this combo. I'm thinking about buying a novo cushion to go with my novo band. What size is your diamond and what color?


----------



## AndreaM99

etoile de mer said:


> Hello! Dropping in to share my Tiffany rings. I’ve had the Etoile rings for many years, and still love them as much as when first chosen! And I recently received three new platinum and diamond rings.
> 
> Etoile 4mm wedding rings in yellow gold, and platinum, both with 10 gypsy set diamonds sprinkled around the band. I love that they took the care to set each diamond into a sleeve of platinum within the yellow gold band. The platinum ring was purchased after the yellow gold. While still loving the design, I wanted platinum for a white metal option, as well as for greater durability.
> 
> View attachment 4889892
> 
> 
> Legacy 3.2mm band with a 1.4mm wide Metro band on either side. These were received for a recent anniversary. The Legacy has bead set diamonds and milgrain edges. The Metro rings are so delicate and narrow, yet still beautifully detailed and have a lovely sparkle. While being new, this set has an antique feel to me. So pleased with my new rings!
> 
> View attachment 4889893
> 
> 
> View attachment 4889900


This set is SO pretty! Congratulations!


----------



## Feryna

This is my Tiffany Set - small, as our budget didnt allow for bigger diamonds, but I love it


----------



## etoile de mer

AndreaM99 said:


> This set is SO pretty! Congratulations!



Thank you so much, AndreaM99!


----------



## Julezah

Honeymoon said:


> Getting married in less than a month!  Can’t wait to wear my new embrace wedding band with my Tiffany setting full time.
> 
> View attachment 4894394


Hi! Your set is so beautiful! Do you mind sharing if this is the 2.2mm embrace?  And if so, would you mind showing where Tiffany is printed on the inside of the band? I’m looking at a ring for sale second hand and the hallmark looks different than my original band.  (I know this print changes over time.).


----------



## Honeymoon

Julezah said:


> Hi! Your set is so beautiful! Do you mind sharing if this is the 2.2mm embrace?  And if so, would you mind showing where Tiffany is printed on the inside of the band? I’m looking at a ring for sale second hand and the hallmark looks different than my original band.  (I know this print changes over time.).



Thank you!  It is the 2.2mm embrace.  Sorry I couldn’t get a better picture than this, but it gives you an idea.  The ring is so tiny it’s hard to photograph.  The numbers in the picture are my wedding date (which I ended up having to change because of Covid at the last minute. Getting married this year now).


----------



## Julezah

Honeymoon said:


> Thank you!  It is the 2.2mm embrace.  Sorry I couldn’t get a better picture than this, but it gives you an idea.  The ring is so tiny it’s hard to photograph.  The numbers in the picture are my wedding date (which I ended up having to change because of Covid at the last minute. Getting married this year now).
> 
> View attachment 4965073


Thank you so much!  This is very helpful. 

And what a wild time to schedule a wedding! Congratulations to you!


----------



## Tempo

In times like these, a quick look at your ring helps to get up and just move on!


----------



## rollercoaster III

Your ring would really motivate me though!


Tempo said:


> In times like these, a quick look at your ring helps to get up and just move on!
> 
> View attachment 4966822


Your ring would really motivate me though!


----------



## Venus81

Tempo said:


> In times like these, a quick look at your ring helps to get up and just move on!
> 
> View attachment 4966822


OMG! So amazing!! Your ring motivate me to do anything to have it! LOL


----------



## tam0o

So happy to have mine


----------



## J9Fell4Tiffanys

MatAllston said:


> Mine is a 2.2mm and I am very happy with it.


I just wanted to tell you thank you for your response!  I got married over the summer and am so happy with my 2.2mm embrace half eternity.  It pairs so perfectly...you were right


----------



## MatAllston

J9MKlover said:


> I just wanted to tell you thank you for your response!  I got married over the summer and am so happy with my 2.2mm embrace half eternity.  It pairs so perfectly...you were right


You’re most welcome. I’m so glad you are happy with your embrace band. I love the fact that it has the bling factor without overpowering the e ring. Congrats on your wedding too. Please share a pic of your set together so others could see.


----------



## J9Fell4Tiffanys

MatAllston said:


> You’re most welcome. I’m so glad you are happy with your embrace band. I love the fact that it has the bling factor without overpowering the e ring. Congrats on your wedding too. Please share a pic of your set together so others could see.



‘Thank you! I actually took this picture on Valentine’s Day


----------



## Aporchuk

J9MKlover said:


> ‘Thank you! I actually took this picture on Valentine’s Day
> 
> View attachment 4993207


What a beautiful set!


----------



## Miniw127

Here is mine and I can't wait until September to wear the complete set


----------



## genaeleen

Hi all! I am thinking of resetting my non tiffany solitaire in the style of the tiffany novo. May i ask if any of you stack your novo with a channel set wedding band?


----------



## genaeleen

Hi all! I am thinking of resetting my non tiffany solitaire in the style of the tiffany novo. May i ask if any of you stack your novo with a channel set wedding band?


----------



## rileygirl

etoile de mer said:


> Hello! Dropping in to share my Tiffany rings. I’ve had the Etoile rings for many years, and still love them as much as when first chosen! And I recently received three new platinum and diamond rings.
> 
> Etoile 4mm wedding rings in yellow gold, and platinum, both with 10 gypsy set diamonds sprinkled around the band. I love that they took the care to set each diamond into a sleeve of platinum within the yellow gold band. The platinum ring was purchased after the yellow gold. While still loving the design, I wanted platinum for a white metal option, as well as for greater durability.
> 
> View attachment 4889892
> 
> 
> Legacy 3.2mm band with a 1.4mm wide Metro band on either side. These were received for a recent anniversary. The Legacy has bead set diamonds and milgrain edges. The Metro rings are so delicate and narrow, yet still beautifully detailed and have a lovely sparkle. While being new, this set has an antique feel to me. So pleased with my new rings!
> 
> View attachment 4889893
> 
> 
> View attachment 4889900


I wear my gold Etoile band every day, it's one of my favorite Tiffany pieces ever.  Beautiful collection,


----------



## etoile de mer

rileygirl said:


> I wear my gold Etoile band every day, it's one of my favorite Tiffany pieces ever.  Beautiful collection,



Hi rileygirl, fun to be your twin on the gold Etoile!   I agree, still a favorite, feels like a timeless design. Do you still enjoy wearing your Hermes horn jewelry? I think less popular now, but I still love mine to pieces!


----------



## etoile de mer

sorry, duplicate post!


----------



## J9Fell4Tiffanys

Aporchuk said:


> What a beautiful set!


Thank you so much!


----------



## rileygirl

etoile de mer said:


> Hi rileygirl, fun to be your twin on the gold Etoile!   I agree, still a favorite, feels like a timeless design. Do you still enjoy wearing your Hermes horn jewelry? I think less popular now, but I still love mine to pieces!


I still wear my Horn pendants  they get a lot of compliments as they are classic and timeless.


----------



## josie98

Melinda08 said:


> My Tiffany Oval and Embrace eternity band. I went back and forth between which band to pair my oval with because initially I didn't like the look of a ring gap but it definitely grew on me. Lovely rings ladies!!


Gorgeous ring!! May I ask what carat is your e ring and your finger size?


----------



## josie98

My Tiffany solitaire


----------



## josie98

nygal50 said:


> I can also wear it with my eternity band for more bling.
> View attachment 4804730


Wow! May I ask about the specs of your rings and your finger size? Is that the 0.91 carat embrace from Tiffany?


----------



## nygal50

josie98 said:


> Wow! May I ask about the specs of your rings and your finger size? Is that the 0.91 carat embrace from Tiffany?


Finger size: 5.5 and that is the smaller embrace eternity band.


----------



## nygal50

nygal50 said:


> Finger size: 5.5 and that is the smaller embrace eternity band.


Solitaire is just over 2.0 carat.


----------



## josie98

nygal50 said:


> Finger size: 5.5 and that is the smaller embrace eternity band.


Thank you! Both rings look amazing


----------



## vqt_macaron

Eeps, a bit unsure of whether I should even be posting my micro diamond lol but I do love it. I didn’t think I ever wanted to get married, so I threw away all of my feelings and wants with that world. But my dad passed away recently and I’m tired of calling my boyfriend (of over a decade) with whom I pay a mortgage and rescue dogs and cats with, just my boyfriend. Of course, went with Tiffany’s so that I would have peace of mind with the quality of my diamond. That and I wanted to stay small as to not draw attention to myself. My gold love bracelet does that enough already 

I just got her this past weekend. My baby is 0.31 carats but an E color and VVS1. The Tiffany Setting in platinum, size 5 but a bit loose at the moment. Small but brilliant


----------



## Cool Breeze

vqt_macaron said:


> Eeps, a bit unsure of whether I should even be posting my micro diamond lol but I do love it. I didn’t think I ever wanted to get married, so I threw away all of my feelings and wants with that world. But my dad passed away recently and I’m tired of calling my boyfriend (of over a decade) with whom I pay a mortgage and rescue dogs and cats with, just my boyfriend. Of course, went with Tiffany’s so that I would have peace of mind with the quality of my diamond. That and I wanted to stay small as to not draw attention to myself. My gold love bracelet does that enough already
> 
> I just got her this past weekend. My baby is 0.31 carats but an E color and VVS1. The Tiffany Setting in platinum, size 5 but a bit loose at the moment. Small but brilliant
> 
> View attachment 5060173
> 
> 
> View attachment 5060174


My deepest sympathies for your loss.  I hope the pain will fade gently over time.  I think your ring is gorgeous!  It’s looks beautiful on your hand.  Wishing you all the best.


----------



## Diamond2020

vqt_macaron said:


> Eeps, a bit unsure of whether I should even be posting my micro diamond lol but I do love it. I didn’t think I ever wanted to get married, so I threw away all of my feelings and wants with that world. But my dad passed away recently and I’m tired of calling my boyfriend (of over a decade) with whom I pay a mortgage and rescue dogs and cats with, just my boyfriend. Of course, went with Tiffany’s so that I would have peace of mind with the quality of my diamond. That and I wanted to stay small as to not draw attention to myself. My gold love bracelet does that enough already
> 
> I just got her this past weekend. My baby is 0.31 carats but an E color and VVS1. The Tiffany Setting in platinum, size 5 but a bit loose at the moment. Small but brilliant
> 
> View attachment 5060173
> 
> 
> View attachment 5060174


Gorgeous!!! Any Tiffany diamond is beautiful regardless of the size!


----------



## vqt_macaron

Cool Breeze said:


> My deepest sympathies for your loss.  I hope the pain will fade gently over time.  I think your ring is gorgeous!  It’s looks beautiful on your hand.  Wishing you all the best.



Thank you so much. That means a lot to me.
Thank you! I picked it out myself so I like to think we’re meant to be  Wishing you all the best as well


----------



## vqt_macaron

Diamond2020 said:


> Gorgeous!!! Any Tiffany diamond is beautiful regardless of the size!



Thank you! They really are, aren’t they?


----------



## LuxeLlama

My Tiffany's set: a classic engagement ring and a Soleste wedding band, so pretty! I'm quite petite so I feel like it suits my style and lifestyle.


----------



## vqt_macaron

LuxeLlama said:


> My Tiffany's set: a classic engagement ring and a Soleste wedding band, so pretty! I'm quite petite so I feel like it suits my style and lifestyle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5064468



Omg love your set!   So pretty and look amazing on you. 
Also admiring the pretty peacock calatheas as your backdrop


----------



## LuxeLlama

vqt_macaron said:


> Omg love your set!   So pretty and look amazing on you.
> Also admiring the pretty peacock calatheas as your backdrop


Ahhh thanks!!! Yep I use that calathea very frequently for a pretty backdrop


----------



## mewt

Just got my hands on this retired Tiffany metro rose cut eternity. It's my first rose cut diamond piece, purchased online, so I wasn't sure what to expect; there's posts saying it's an acquired taste, that it's glass-like, that it's the "anti-diamond", etc...

But I absolutely love it to bits. Rose cut diamonds are flat instead of pointed at the bottom, so it's VERY low-set and super duper comfy between the fingers. Semi-translucent, it takes on a rosy hue from the skin underneath, and reminds me of pale pink diamonds. And it's definitely not glassy; at least, I've never seen glass this beautiful!!




Here it is next to my 'regular' VCA eternity for comparison. They are similar width, but the carat weight of the stones in the VCA is actually 2.5x more! It's all in the depth, as you can see from the side pic. I even chose this VCA ring for its relative low-set style and comfy wear, but rose cuts really win in that department. Obviously the round brilliants return a lot more light, making the VCA ring look brighter and whiter despite being similar color grades. However there's something really demure, almost ethereal about the way rose cuts sparkle (glow?).




I really love the rose cut eternity for low-key lux. I wouldn't feel comfortable wearing the VCA ring in front of, say, judgy family members, but you can bet that rose cut is coming with me everywhere.

Round brilliants are like "LOOK AT ME! LOOKATME!", while rose cuts are like "I am quietly here", and I appreciate both.


----------



## MatAllston

mewt said:


> View attachment 5072997
> 
> Just got my hands on this retired Tiffany metro rose cut eternity. It's my first rose cut diamond piece, purchased online, so I wasn't sure what to expect; there's posts saying it's an acquired taste, that it's glass-like, that it's the "anti-diamond", etc...
> 
> But I absolutely love it to bits. Rose cut diamonds are flat instead of pointed at the bottom, so it's VERY low-set and super duper comfy between the fingers. Semi-translucent, it takes on a rosy hue from the skin underneath, and reminds me of pale pink diamonds. And it's definitely not glassy; at least, I've never seen glass this beautiful!!
> 
> View attachment 5072999
> 
> 
> Here it is next to my 'regular' VCA eternity for comparison. They are similar width, but the carat weight of the stones in the VCA is actually 2.5x more! It's all in the depth, as you can see from the side pic. I even chose this VCA ring for its relative low-set style and comfy wear, but rose cuts really win in that department. Obviously the round brilliants return a lot more light, making the VCA ring look brighter and whiter despite being similar color grades. However there's something really demure, almost ethereal about the way rose cuts sparkle (glow?).
> 
> View attachment 5073020
> 
> 
> I really love the rose cut eternity for low-key lux. I wouldn't feel comfortable wearing the VCA ring in front of, say, judgy family members, but you can bet that rose cut is coming with me everywhere.
> 
> Round brilliants are like "LOOK AT ME! LOOKATME!", while rose cuts are like "I am quietly here", and I appreciate both.


Thanks for sharing and for the review. The ring is stunning on you!!! The RG makes it even more unique.


----------



## Cool Breeze

mewt said:


> View attachment 5072997
> 
> Just got my hands on this retired Tiffany metro rose cut eternity. It's my first rose cut diamond piece, purchased online, so I wasn't sure what to expect; there's posts saying it's an acquired taste, that it's glass-like, that it's the "anti-diamond", etc...
> 
> But I absolutely love it to bits. Rose cut diamonds are flat instead of pointed at the bottom, so it's VERY low-set and super duper comfy between the fingers. Semi-translucent, it takes on a rosy hue from the skin underneath, and reminds me of pale pink diamonds. And it's definitely not glassy; at least, I've never seen glass this beautiful!!
> 
> View attachment 5072999
> 
> 
> Here it is next to my 'regular' VCA eternity for comparison. They are similar width, but the carat weight of the stones in the VCA is actually 2.5x more! It's all in the depth, as you can see from the side pic. I even chose this VCA ring for its relative low-set style and comfy wear, but rose cuts really win in that department. Obviously the round brilliants return a lot more light, making the VCA ring look brighter and whiter despite being similar color grades. However there's something really demure, almost ethereal about the way rose cuts sparkle (glow?).
> 
> View attachment 5073020
> 
> 
> I really love the rose cut eternity for low-key lux. I wouldn't feel comfortable wearing the VCA ring in front of, say, judgy family members, but you can bet that rose cut is coming with me everywhere.
> 
> Round brilliants are like "LOOK AT ME! LOOKATME!", while rose cuts are like "I am quietly here", and I appreciate both.


Congratulations on your new ring!  It’s beautiful and looks great on you!  It’s so nice to have something unique and under everyone’s radar.  Wear it in good health.


----------



## etoile de mer

mewt said:


> View attachment 5072997
> 
> Just got my hands on this retired Tiffany metro rose cut eternity. It's my first rose cut diamond piece, purchased online, so I wasn't sure what to expect; there's posts saying it's an acquired taste, that it's glass-like, that it's the "anti-diamond", etc...
> 
> But I absolutely love it to bits. Rose cut diamonds are flat instead of pointed at the bottom, so it's VERY low-set and super duper comfy between the fingers. Semi-translucent, it takes on a rosy hue from the skin underneath, and reminds me of pale pink diamonds. And it's definitely not glassy; at least, I've never seen glass this beautiful!!
> 
> View attachment 5072999
> 
> 
> Here it is next to my 'regular' VCA eternity for comparison. They are similar width, but the carat weight of the stones in the VCA is actually 2.5x more! It's all in the depth, as you can see from the side pic. I even chose this VCA ring for its relative low-set style and comfy wear, but rose cuts really win in that department. Obviously the round brilliants return a lot more light, making the VCA ring look brighter and whiter despite being similar color grades. However there's something really demure, almost ethereal about the way rose cuts sparkle (glow?).
> 
> View attachment 5073020
> 
> 
> I really love the rose cut eternity for low-key lux. I wouldn't feel comfortable wearing the VCA ring in front of, say, judgy family members, but you can bet that rose cut is coming with me everywhere.
> 
> Round brilliants are like "LOOK AT ME! LOOKATME!", while rose cuts are like "I am quietly here", and I appreciate both.



Beautiful, so feminine and lovely! The rosy hue is gorgeous. What a fun find, thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## SChuong

5 years of marriage and I still look at my gorgeous set daily. 
Tiffany Setting Engagement Ring- 1 carat, IF clarity
Tiffany diamond band half circle- Wedding Band
Tiffany Legacy Eternity band 3.2mm- Push Present


----------



## beesknees2

SChuong said:


> 5 years of marriage and I still look at my gorgeous set daily.
> Tiffany Setting Engagement Ring- 1 carat, IF clarity
> Tiffany diamond band half circle- Wedding Band
> Tiffany Legacy Eternity band 3.2mm- Push Present
> View attachment 5079570
> View attachment 5079571


Gorgeous! What is the width of your half eternity wedding band?


----------



## SChuong

beesknees2 said:


> Gorgeous! What is the width of your half eternity wedding band?


Thank you! It is 3mm


----------



## mewt

(Accidently posted too soon in my excitement!)

I'm waiting for this Tiffany band to come. 
I really should be on ban-island, but then this ring came up and my husband saw my puppy eyes and got it for me anyway (he spoils me). It's just like my VCA ring, which is my absolute favorite ring ever, only bigger. I lovelovelove my VCA bar-set eternity so I feel really lucky to add this to my collection!

VCA, Tiffany, and Harry Winston all once offered this setting. Gemlok holds the patent, and currently Harry Winston is the only brand that I know of to still carry it besides Gemlok. I just can’t get over this setting, how it shows off the scalloped shape of the rounds while still being low-set, snag-free, and comfy. It’s my Holy Grail ring.

Not sure if gifs work here, but the seller sent me this and ahhhh






It should be here in 1-2 weeks, I’m sooo excited!


----------



## bemusedmuse

Hi Ladies,

Some pictures of my humble Tiffany True e-ring. Fell in love with the setting as soon as I had it on.   Ring search was over in 20 mins.


----------



## MmeM124

bemusedmuse said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Some pictures of my humble Tiffany True e-ring. Fell in love with the setting as soon as I had it on.   Ring search was over in 20 mins.
> 
> View attachment 5083013
> 
> 
> View attachment 5083012


I love the true!! Yours is perfect!


----------



## cvalier26

mewt said:


> View attachment 5072997
> 
> Just got my hands on this retired Tiffany metro rose cut eternity. It's my first rose cut diamond piece, purchased online, so I wasn't sure what to expect; there's posts saying it's an acquired taste, that it's glass-like, that it's the "anti-diamond", etc...
> 
> But I absolutely love it to bits. Rose cut diamonds are flat instead of pointed at the bottom, so it's VERY low-set and super duper comfy between the fingers. Semi-translucent, it takes on a rosy hue from the skin underneath, and reminds me of pale pink diamonds. And it's definitely not glassy; at least, I've never seen glass this beautiful!!
> 
> View attachment 5072999
> 
> 
> Here it is next to my 'regular' VCA eternity for comparison. They are similar width, but the carat weight of the stones in the VCA is actually 2.5x more! It's all in the depth, as you can see from the side pic. I even chose this VCA ring for its relative low-set style and comfy wear, but rose cuts really win in that department. Obviously the round brilliants return a lot more light, making the VCA ring look brighter and whiter despite being similar color grades. However there's something really demure, almost ethereal about the way rose cuts sparkle (glow?).
> 
> View attachment 5073020
> 
> 
> I really love the rose cut eternity for low-key lux. I wouldn't feel comfortable wearing the VCA ring in front of, say, judgy family members, but you can bet that rose cut is coming with me everywhere.
> 
> Round brilliants are like "LOOK AT ME! LOOKATME!", while rose cuts are like "I am quietly here", and I appreciate both.


Absolutely love it !


----------



## mewt

bemusedmuse said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Some pictures of my humble Tiffany True e-ring. Fell in love with the setting as soon as I had it on.   Ring search was over in 20 mins.
> 
> View attachment 5083013
> 
> 
> View attachment 5083012


The True is a gorgeous cut! Great pick! That's a perfect size for your finger as well.



cvalier26 said:


> Absolutely love it !


Thanks, it should be arriving tomorrow (much faster than expected) and I couldn't be more excited!


----------



## mewt

It's here...

The first thing that struck me is how frickin huge this thing is.

I was expecting a _smidge_ bigger, but not like this! Left is VCA, 0.15ct per diamond, right is the new Tiffany with 0.20. That is NOT the jump I had in mind!



After I got over my initial shock, thinking "I can never wear this outside", I started quickly adjusting to it.  The height of the rings are actually fairly similar, something I'd been worried about! It remains very low-set for its size, and quite comfortable to wear (it is a bigger ring size than the VCA, as I'll wear it for a RHR). I noticed the bars are sightly thinner than on the VCA. They're also in different metals (VCA white gold, Tiffany plat).



Um... I'm astoundingly happy with this ring, after digesting it for a few hours. At first I really was shocked by the size since I generally wear daintier things. For me, this is really pushing, if not already past, the size of something I'd be comfortable sporting; yet it's so beautiful I have to forgive that (the sparkles! in the sun!! I swear I'm seeing new colors). Not sure I'd wear this everyday simply because it's just so "LOOK AT MEEEE", but maybe I'll get over that, too, with time... 

I'm definitely a band girl, solitaires always manage to spin half-way round and stab adjacent fingers. And to me, this is the ultimate eternity setting, and I can't believe I have two. My husband is a champ for spoiling me rotten. I _really_ did not need this but I'm glad I have it now!

Few more pics to go;


----------



## Cool Breeze

mewt said:


> It's here...
> 
> The first thing that struck me is how frickin huge this thing is.
> 
> I was expecting a _smidge_ bigger, but not like this! Left is VCA, 0.15ct per diamond, right is the new Tiffany with 0.20. That is NOT the jump I had in mind!
> View attachment 5085590
> 
> 
> After I got over my initial shock, thinking "I can never wear this outside", I started quickly adjusting to it.  The height of the rings are actually fairly similar, something I'd been worried about! It remains very low-set for its size, and quite comfortable to wear (it is a bigger ring size than the VCA, as I'll wear it for a RHR). I noticed the bars are sightly thinner than on the VCA. They're also in different metals (VCA white gold, Tiffany plat).
> View attachment 5085553
> 
> 
> Um... I'm astoundingly happy with this ring, after digesting it for a few hours. At first I really was shocked by the size since I generally wear daintier things. For me, this is really pushing, if not already past, the size of something I'd be comfortable sporting; yet it's so beautiful I have to forgive that (the sparkles! in the sun!! I swear I'm seeing new colors). Not sure I'd wear this everyday simply because it's just so "LOOK AT MEEEE", but maybe I'll get over that, too, with time...
> 
> I'm definitely a band girl, solitaires always manage to spin half-way round and stab adjacent fingers. And to me, this is the ultimate eternity setting, and I can't believe I have two. My husband is a champ for spoiling me rotten. I _really_ did not need this but I'm glad I have it now!
> 
> Few more pics to go;
> View attachment 5085574


It looks beautiful and you wear it well!  Enjoy it in good health!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

mewt said:


> It's here...
> 
> The first thing that struck me is how frickin huge this thing is.
> 
> I was expecting a _smidge_ bigger, but not like this! Left is VCA, 0.15ct per diamond, right is the new Tiffany with 0.20. That is NOT the jump I had in mind!
> View attachment 5085590
> 
> 
> After I got over my initial shock, thinking "I can never wear this outside", I started quickly adjusting to it.  The height of the rings are actually fairly similar, something I'd been worried about! It remains very low-set for its size, and quite comfortable to wear (it is a bigger ring size than the VCA, as I'll wear it for a RHR). I noticed the bars are sightly thinner than on the VCA. They're also in different metals (VCA white gold, Tiffany plat).
> View attachment 5085553
> 
> 
> Um... I'm astoundingly happy with this ring, after digesting it for a few hours. At first I really was shocked by the size since I generally wear daintier things. For me, this is really pushing, if not already past, the size of something I'd be comfortable sporting; yet it's so beautiful I have to forgive that (the sparkles! in the sun!! I swear I'm seeing new colors). Not sure I'd wear this everyday simply because it's just so "LOOK AT MEEEE", but maybe I'll get over that, too, with time...
> 
> I'm definitely a band girl, solitaires always manage to spin half-way round and stab adjacent fingers. And to me, this is the ultimate eternity setting, and I can't believe I have two. My husband is a champ for spoiling me rotten. I _really_ did not need this but I'm glad I have it now!
> 
> Few more pics to go;
> View attachment 5085574


It’s beautiful!  Congratulations


----------



## SChuong

mewt said:


> It's here...
> 
> The first thing that struck me is how frickin huge this thing is.
> 
> I was expecting a _smidge_ bigger, but not like this! Left is VCA, 0.15ct per diamond, right is the new Tiffany with 0.20. That is NOT the jump I had in mind!
> View attachment 5085590
> 
> 
> After I got over my initial shock, thinking "I can never wear this outside", I started quickly adjusting to it.  The height of the rings are actually fairly similar, something I'd been worried about! It remains very low-set for its size, and quite comfortable to wear (it is a bigger ring size than the VCA, as I'll wear it for a RHR). I noticed the bars are sightly thinner than on the VCA. They're also in different metals (VCA white gold, Tiffany plat).
> View attachment 5085553
> 
> 
> Um... I'm astoundingly happy with this ring, after digesting it for a few hours. At first I really was shocked by the size since I generally wear daintier things. For me, this is really pushing, if not already past, the size of something I'd be comfortable sporting; yet it's so beautiful I have to forgive that (the sparkles! in the sun!! I swear I'm seeing new colors). Not sure I'd wear this everyday simply because it's just so "LOOK AT MEEEE", but maybe I'll get over that, too, with time...
> 
> I'm definitely a band girl, solitaires always manage to spin half-way round and stab adjacent fingers. And to me, this is the ultimate eternity setting, and I can't believe I have two. My husband is a champ for spoiling me rotten. I _really_ did not need this but I'm glad I have it now!
> 
> Few more pics to go;
> View attachment 5085574


unbelievably gorgeous!! wear it.. everyday!!!


----------



## littleblackbag

vqt_macaron said:


> Eeps, a bit unsure of whether I should even be posting my micro diamond lol but I do love it. I didn’t think I ever wanted to get married, so I threw away all of my feelings and wants with that world. But my dad passed away recently and I’m tired of calling my boyfriend (of over a decade) with whom I pay a mortgage and rescue dogs and cats with, just my boyfriend. Of course, went with Tiffany’s so that I would have peace of mind with the quality of my diamond. That and I wanted to stay small as to not draw attention to myself. My gold love bracelet does that enough already
> 
> I just got her this past weekend. My baby is 0.31 carats but an E color and VVS1. The Tiffany Setting in platinum, size 5 but a bit loose at the moment. Small but brilliant
> 
> View attachment 5060173
> 
> 
> View attachment 5060174


Your ring is beautiful. Mine is small too, 0.38 and G colour VS2, but it is the most sparkly of diamonds and I love it so much. Congratulations on yours. xxx


----------



## skyqueen

mewt said:


> It's here...
> 
> The first thing that struck me is how frickin huge this thing is.
> 
> I was expecting a _smidge_ bigger, but not like this! Left is VCA, 0.15ct per diamond, right is the new Tiffany with 0.20. That is NOT the jump I had in mind!
> View attachment 5085590
> 
> 
> After I got over my initial shock, thinking "I can never wear this outside", I started quickly adjusting to it.  The height of the rings are actually fairly similar, something I'd been worried about! It remains very low-set for its size, and quite comfortable to wear (it is a bigger ring size than the VCA, as I'll wear it for a RHR). I noticed the bars are sightly thinner than on the VCA. They're also in different metals (VCA white gold, Tiffany plat).
> View attachment 5085553
> 
> 
> Um... I'm astoundingly happy with this ring, after digesting it for a few hours. At first I really was shocked by the size since I generally wear daintier things. For me, this is really pushing, if not already past, the size of something I'd be comfortable sporting; yet it's so beautiful I have to forgive that (the sparkles! in the sun!! I swear I'm seeing new colors). Not sure I'd wear this everyday simply because it's just so "LOOK AT MEEEE", but maybe I'll get over that, too, with time...
> 
> I'm definitely a band girl, solitaires always manage to spin half-way round and stab adjacent fingers. And to me, this is the ultimate eternity setting, and I can't believe I have two. My husband is a champ for spoiling me rotten. I _really_ did not need this but I'm glad I have it now!
> 
> Few more pics to go;
> View attachment 5085574


Perfect


----------



## mewt

Cool Breeze said:


> It looks beautiful and you wear it well!  Enjoy it in good health!





AntiqueShopper said:


> It’s beautiful!  Congratulations





skyqueen said:


> Perfect


Thank you guys for the well wishes!  I feel very lucky to enjoy all these beautiful things.



SChuong said:


> unbelievably gorgeous!! wear it.. everyday!!!


Gosh I haven't worked up to wearing it outside just yet... I AM wearing it to bed though, and it's comfortable enough to sleep in!  Don't want anyone irl to notice, I'd just about die on the spot if they said anything about it! To be honest I still think 0.15 pointers is the best size for daily-wear; 0.20 is a little... distracting. I hope "shrinkage" sets in soon so I can stop being so conscious about it!

I hope nobody minds 2 more photos, I just got my hands on a phone with a sharper camera and wanted to share.


----------



## Diamond2020

bemusedmuse said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Some pictures of my humble Tiffany True e-ring. Fell in love with the setting as soon as I had it on.   Ring search was over in 20 mins.
> 
> View attachment 5083013
> 
> 
> View attachment 5083012


That is gorgeous on you!!! Could you please share the specs?


----------



## pursemonsoon

It’s beautiful!  Congrats!!

would you happen to know the name of it and the tcw?




mewt said:


> It's here...
> 
> The first thing that struck me is how frickin huge this thing is.
> 
> I was expecting a _smidge_ bigger, but not like this! Left is VCA, 0.15ct per diamond, right is the new Tiffany with 0.20. That is NOT the jump I had in mind!
> View attachment 5085590
> 
> 
> After I got over my initial shock, thinking "I can never wear this outside", I started quickly adjusting to it.  The height of the rings are actually fairly similar, something I'd been worried about! It remains very low-set for its size, and quite comfortable to wear (it is a bigger ring size than the VCA, as I'll wear it for a RHR). I noticed the bars are sightly thinner than on the VCA. They're also in different metals (VCA white gold, Tiffany plat).
> View attachment 5085553
> 
> 
> Um... I'm astoundingly happy with this ring, after digesting it for a few hours. At first I really was shocked by the size since I generally wear daintier things. For me, this is really pushing, if not already past, the size of something I'd be comfortable sporting; yet it's so beautiful I have to forgive that (the sparkles! in the sun!! I swear I'm seeing new colors). Not sure I'd wear this everyday simply because it's just so "LOOK AT MEEEE", but maybe I'll get over that, too, with time...
> 
> I'm definitely a band girl, solitaires always manage to spin half-way round and stab adjacent fingers. And to me, this is the ultimate eternity setting, and I can't believe I have two. My husband is a champ for spoiling me rotten. I _really_ did not need this but I'm glad I have it now!
> 
> Few more pics to go;
> View attachment 5085574


----------



## mewt

pursemonsoon said:


> It’s beautiful!  Congrats!!
> 
> would you happen to know the name of it and the tcw?


It's a bar-set setting designed and patented by Jean Vitau, called 'Gemlok'. It used to be one of Tiffany's most popular wedding bands, but has since been retired. Today you can get this style new from Harry Winston or Gemlok themselves. VCA also used to sell this, hence you can find signed pieces from different major designers on auction/consignment sites if you keep an eye out! These settings have very distinctly shaped holes (azures) on the inside; not round, but like a candybar. It's easy to spot, besides the extra-fine bars.

TCW is around 3.2~3.3, with 16 diamonds of .20pts or just slightly over. About 4mm across, and 2mm tall. I really love this setting as I have not seen a lower setting at this size.


----------



## bemusedmuse

MmeM124 said:


> I love the true!! Yours is perfect!



Thank you 



mewt said:


> The True is a gorgeous cut! Great pick! That's a perfect size for your finger as well.



Thank you


----------



## bemusedmuse

Diamond2020 said:


> That is gorgeous on you!!! Could you please share the specs?



Thanks! It's a 0.84ct, F, VVS1. My finger size is 4.75 

And here's the True paired with my Soleste wedding band


----------



## kris1998

nygal50 said:


> Here is my ering with my new Tiffany Embrace.
> 
> View attachment 4822123


wow! What is the mm of the embrace band? 2.2mm or 3mm? is it a full band or half band of diamonds?


----------



## Tctsang




----------



## Tctsang

*Sorry I realized my text disappeared after posting the pictures.

Hi I’m new to posting on this forum but have always got useful information from here. I’m recently engaged - my fiancé got me a beautiful 1.5ct engagement ring from Tiffany.

We’re saving money for a house now so I’ve been stalking Fashionphile for a half-eternity 3mm embrace wedding band, which I recently received in the mail. But I’ve been a bit uneasy regarding its authenticity.

I went to the Tiffany store recently to compare and the embrace band from the store had the diamonds set a bit higher. I’ve attached side view pictures of both rings. I trust Fashionphile with purchases in the past so not sure if it’s just a slight change in styling over the years. Can any ladies with the half eternity embrace band weigh in?


----------



## Melinda08

josie98 said:


> Gorgeous ring!! May I ask what carat is your e ring and your finger size?


Hi!
My e-ring is 1.8 CT, size 5.5


----------



## mewt

I can't believe I'm back in this thread again so soon, but my newest addition turned out to be another Tiffany! This was a complete surprise, as it was sold as "unbranded" (for a very good price!!). I feel like this is my lucky ring.




It's a 10-pointer in yg this time, which is much more my pace and I don't feel overflashy while still getting my bling fix. 




Still incredibly shocked the seller missed the T&Co, 750 mark! It's pretty tiny and a little faded, but I can definitely see it without a magnifier.






I feel so fortunate to own all of these amazing barset eternities!!


----------



## Diamond2020

Here is my Tiffany Soleste engagement ring with my new Metro band in platinum. This new set is to celebrate my upcoming five year anniversary.
	

		
			
		

		
	





The specs are: 1.38, XXX, cushion cut center stone, H, VS1, TCW of ring is 1.68 and the Metro diamond band in platinum has TCW of .21.


----------



## beesknees2

Diamond2020 said:


> Here is my Tiffany Soleste engagement ring with my new Metro band in platinum. This new set is to celebrate my upcoming five year anniversary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5117449
> View attachment 5117450
> View attachment 5117451
> 
> The specs are: 1.38, XXX, cushion cut center stone, H, VS1, TCW of ring is 1.68 and the Metro diamond band in platinum has TCW of .21.


This is beautiful! Such a perfect size. What size is your ring finger if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Diamond2020

beesknees2 said:


> This is beautiful! Such a perfect size. What size is your ring finger if you don't mind me asking?


Thanks! My finger measures 5.5 but due to swelling in the summer (I live in SW Florida), I wear my rings larger. The Soleste is a size 6.25 and the Metro band is a size 6.5. They will be loose in the winter but that’s ok. They are very comfortable!


----------



## Cool Breeze

Diamond2020 said:


> Here is my Tiffany Soleste engagement ring with my new Metro band in platinum. This new set is to celebrate my upcoming five year anniversary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5117449
> View attachment 5117450
> View attachment 5117451
> 
> The specs are: 1.38, XXX, cushion cut center stone, H, VS1, TCW of ring is 1.68 and the Metro diamond band in platinum has TCW of .21.


That is one beautiful set!  Congratulations!


----------



## Diamond2020

Cool Breeze said:


> That is one beautiful set!  Congratulations!


Thank you!


----------



## Loubishoetopia

Tiffany ribbon ring and Tiffany soleste white and pink diamonds. I typically wear them as right hand rings.


----------



## Diamond2020

Loubishoetopia said:


> Tiffany ribbon ring and Tiffany soleste white and pink diamonds. I typically wear them as right hand rings.


Stunning rings!


----------



## Loubishoetopia

Thank you Diamond2020!


----------



## htx1234

Though I did receive a non-Tiffany upgrade for our 10 year, I still wear my original Tiffany solitaire some days. I’ve come full circle on this solitaire. When we were looking, we knew very little about diamonds and jewelry. The first store my husband and I went to was Tiffany’s. However, we thought it too expensive and left. We visited some other brick and mortar stores such as Bailey Banks and Biddle and a couple of independent jewelers. Nothing compared to the Tiffany solitaire we saw. Neither the diamonds or settings.  We went back and fell in love with their rings.

Embarrassingly I begin to doubt my ring because of comments I received about how we got ripped off and other jewelers have better rings for lower prices etc etc etc. Then I discovered pricescope and have poured over threads there and have come to the realization that the Tiffany solitaire is a classic and so many replicas of it exist for a reason. It’s a beautifully designed and well made ring and I feel lucky to own such a beautifulclassic heirloom piece.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

htx1234 said:


> Though I did receive a non-Tiffany upgrade for our 10 year, I still wear my original Tiffany solitaire some days. I’ve come full circle on this solitaire. When we were looking, we knew very little about diamonds and jewelry. The first store my husband and I went to was Tiffany’s. However, we thought it too expensive and left. We visited some other brick and mortar stores such as Bailey Banks and Biddle and a couple of independent jewelers. Nothing compared to the Tiffany solitaire we saw. Neither the diamonds or settings.  We went back and fell in love with their rings.
> 
> Embarrassingly I begin to doubt my ring because of comments I received about how we got ripped off and other jewelers have better rings for lower prices etc etc etc. Then I discovered pricescope and have poured over threads there and have come to the realization that the Tiffany solitaire is a classic and so many replicas of it exist for a reason. It’s a beautifully designed and well made ring and I feel lucky to own such a beautifulclassic heirloom piece.


Beautiful! What size is the stone?


----------



## htx1234

htx1234 said:


> Though I did receive a non-Tiffany upgrade for our 10 year, I still wear my original Tiffany solitaire some days. I’ve come full circle on this solitaire. When we were looking, we knew very little about diamonds and jewelry. The first store my husband and I went to was Tiffany’s. However, we thought it too expensive and left. We visited some other brick and mortar stores such as Bailey Banks and Biddle and a couple of independent jewelers. Nothing compared to the Tiffany solitaire we saw. Neither the diamonds or settings.  We went back and fell in love with their rings.
> 
> Embarrassingly I begin to doubt my ring because of comments I received about how we got ripped off and other jewelers have better rings for lower prices etc etc etc. Then I discovered pricescope and have poured over threads there and have come to the realization that the Tiffany solitaire is a classic and so many replicas of it exist for a reason. It’s a beautifully designed and well made ring and I feel lucky to own such a beautifulclassic heirloom piece.





AntiqueShopper said:


> Beautiful! What size is the stone?


 Thank you! 1.37. My hand size is 6.5


----------



## sleekeasy

Picked this up from repairs yesterday (dented and loose stone). I love getting it back from Tiffany after it's been cleaned and polished!


----------



## Spellman

I can finally finally post on this thread! It's not the best picture and excuse my terribly overgrown nails but here is my little Soleste Princess. It's currently being resized. I will post a better picture once it comes home.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Spellman said:


> I can finally finally post on this thread! It's not the best picture and excuse my terribly overgrown nails but here is my little Soleste Princess. It's currently being resized. I will post a better picture once it comes home.
> View attachment 5199520


It’s beautiful!  Congratulations!


----------



## Spellman

AntiqueShopper said:


> It’s beautiful!  Congratulations!


Thank you! I am eagerly awaiting it now, I don't think it will feel real until I have it on, haha.


----------



## norasmom15

Here’s mine! 
Tiffany Harmony


----------



## Diamond2020

norasmom15 said:


> Here’s mine!
> Tiffany Harmony


That’s a lovely combination! Congratulations.


----------



## norasmom15

Diamond2020 said:


> That’s a lovely combination! Congratulations.


thank you


----------



## sandra w

beautiful.....


----------



## badgalnini

mewt said:


> It's a bar-set setting designed and patented by Jean Vitau, called 'Gemlok'. It used to be one of Tiffany's most popular wedding bands, but has since been retired. Today you can get this style new from Harry Winston or Gemlok themselves. VCA also used to sell this, hence you can find signed pieces from different major designers on auction/consignment sites if you keep an eye out! These settings have very distinctly shaped holes (azures) on the inside; not round, but like a candybar. It's easy to spot, besides the extra-fine bars.
> 
> TCW is around 3.2~3.3, with 16 diamonds of .20pts or just slightly over. About 4mm across, and 2mm tall. I really love this setting as I have not seen a lower setting at this size.



Thank you @mewt for your informative posts introducing this awesome setting style to me! I've been idly thinking of getting an eternity band for a while but had some reservations regarding comfort and durability; you've totally sold me on the Gemlok bar setting. I'm on a mission to find a good one on Ebay now! Do you mind if I message you for help?


----------



## mewt

badgalnini said:


> Thank you @mewt for your informative posts introducing this awesome setting style to me! I've been idly thinking of getting an eternity band for a while but had some reservations regarding comfort and durability; you've totally sold me on the Gemlok bar setting. I'm on a mission to find a good one on Ebay now! Do you mind if I message you for help?


Of course, you can message me if you see any interesting listings and I'll give you my nonprofessional opinion anytime!  Hope you find one you love! I'm wearing mine now as I type, pretty much the only rings I wear now... for comfort and bling it's hard to beat.


----------



## Diamond2020

My Tiffany 1.90 TCW three stone ring with the platinum Metro eternity ring.


----------



## sandra w

awesome


----------



## frenchfries0416

I just got my engagement ring from Tiffany! I know lots of people like to go no brand for bigger, but my boyfriend didn’t like getting me a no-branded one . I am going to wear it with chopard ice-cube which I am waiting it to be arrived!


----------



## sandra w

Beautiful


----------



## Diamond2020

frenchfries0416 said:


> I just got my engagement ring from Tiffany! I know lots of people like to go no brand for bigger, but my boyfriend didn’t like getting me a no-branded one . I am going to wear it with chopard ice-cube which I am waiting it to be arrived!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5315840


Stunning and classic!!! Congratulations!


----------



## frenchfries0416

sandra w said:


> Beautiful





Diamond2020 said:


> Stunning and classic!!! Congratulations!



thank you I am loving it so much


----------



## Rose_bubbles

Tempo said:


> In times like these, a quick look at your ring helps to get up and just move on!
> 
> View attachment 4966822


I wish I could afford this ring to get up and move on like you too !!! haha. This is gorgeous !!!


----------



## Tempo

Pepper2110 said:


> I wish I could afford this ring to get up and move on like you too !!! haha. This is gorgeous !!!


Well, what I was trying to say is, that aside from carat weights and price tags, all that matters is that someone else believed in that relationship enough to express that belief with a ring. That's what motivates me to keep going in difficult moments. It doesn't matter whether this ring has 1ct or 10ct. I was lucky enough to find someone (basically he found me) who thought I was worthy of this ring. But I think I would have married my husband for a 5ct ring too - lol!


----------



## Tempo

Not “breakfast at Tiffanys” but at least breakfast with Tiffany!


----------



## sandra w

Beautiful      foto


----------



## Diamond2020

frenchfries0416 said:


> I just got my engagement ring from Tiffany! I know lots of people like to go no brand for bigger, but my boyfriend didn’t like getting me a no-branded one . I am going to wear it with chopard ice-cube which I am waiting it to be arrived!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5315840


Stunning!  What size is your diamond?


----------



## sandra w

Beautiful


----------



## Rose_bubbles

Just wanted to share the Tiffany E-rings I tried on....so crazy fire and sparkles !!!!
These are G and I colors ( hardly see the differences). 2.06 ct G color and 2.39 ct I color, my finger size is 3.25


----------



## frenchfries0416

Diamond2020 said:


> Stunning!  What size is your diamond?


Thanks!! It is 1.02 !


----------



## sandra w

looking awsome....


----------



## QueenLa

Hi, all,
I am upgrading my engagement ring and looking to buy a pre-owned Tiffany. I am hoping to get some opinions on which of the four C’s is most important?  Or are they all equally important?  Any thoughts?  Thank you!


----------



## skyqueen

QueenLa said:


> Hi, all,
> I am upgrading my engagement ring and looking to buy a pre-owned Tiffany. I am hoping to get some opinions on which of the four C’s is most important?  Or are they all equally important?  Any thoughts?  Thank you!


An excellent/ideal cut hides a multitude of other sins!


----------



## Diamond2020

QueenLa said:


> Hi, all,
> I am upgrading my engagement ring and looking to buy a pre-owned Tiffany. I am hoping to get some opinions on which of the four C’s is most important?  Or are they all equally important?  Any thoughts?  Thank you!


Color is very subjective.  If you are not color sensitive, then you may be ok with an I color stone. I would recommend going to Tiffany’s in person and compare the different colors. They don’t sell anything lower than an I for engagement rings and all stones are excellent cut.


----------



## QueenLa

skyqueen said:


> An excellent/ideal cut hides a multitude of other sins!


Thank you!


----------



## QueenLa

Diamond2020 said:


> Color is very subjective.  If you are not color sensitive, then you may be ok with an I color stone. I would recommend going to Tiffany’s in person and compare the different colors. They don’t sell anything lower than an I for engagement rings and all stones are excellent cut.


Thank you!


----------



## Diamond2020

frenchfries0416 said:


> Thanks!! It is 1.02 !


What are the specs on your diamond; color and clarity?


----------



## Caspin22

Both of my rings, as well as my hubby's, are Tiffany.


----------



## Diamond2020

I just got my ring back today. 1.01, I, VS1, new six prong Tiffany classic setting. This stone was originally in a three stone Tiffany ring. I had the sidestones made into diamond studs.


----------



## cc_m

Hi all. For anyone that has the Tiffany round brilliant cut around 2.5ish carats, do you recommend getting VS1 or VVS1 for clarity?


----------



## tutu2008

cc_m said:


> Hi all. For anyone that has the Tiffany round brilliant cut around 2.5ish carats, do you recommend getting VS1 or VVS1 for clarity?


You really need to see the diamonds for comparison yourself. Inclusions can look very different in each diamond depending on various factors:
- where the inclusion(s) is/are 
- solitaire vs halo, 4 prong vs 6 prong 
- how likely YOUR eyes would get drawn to the inclusions and get bothered by them
- how well the diamond is cut (this is the most important factor- if it’s Excellent across the board, it’ll hide inclusions very well)

That said, a 2.5 ct diamond is a large diamond. My diamond is a 2.65 VVS1 and is “flawless” to me.


----------



## sandra w

tutu2008 said:


> You really need to see the diamonds for comparison yourself. Inclusions can look very different in each diamond depending on various factors:
> - where the inclusion(s) is/are
> - solitaire vs halo, 4 prong vs 6 prong
> - how likely YOUR eyes would get drawn to the inclusions and get bothered by them
> - how well the diamond is cut (this is the most important factor- if it’s Excellent across the board, it’ll hide inclusions very well)
> 
> That said, a 2.5 ct diamond is a large diamond. My diamond is a 2.65 VVS1 and is “flawless” to me.


Hi tutu , do you have any fotos to share with us from your ring ?


----------



## cc_m

tutu2008 said:


> You really need to see the diamonds for comparison yourself. Inclusions can look very different in each diamond depending on various factors:
> - where the inclusion(s) is/are
> - solitaire vs halo, 4 prong vs 6 prong
> - how likely YOUR eyes would get drawn to the inclusions and get bothered by them
> - how well the diamond is cut (this is the most important factor- if it’s Excellent across the board, it’ll hide inclusions very well)
> 
> That said, a 2.5 ct diamond is a large diamond. My diamond is a 2.65 VVS1 and is “flawless” to me.



Thank you for your reply. I wasn’t sure if bigger diamonds would show more obvious inclusions for a VS1. Since the cut is the most important factor, I will be selecting one with all excellent. I’m debating if I should give up clarity for size. I have an appt this weekend to go try some diamonds rings in different sizes with different clarity. Hopefully I will find something I love.


----------



## tutu2008

cc_m said:


> Thank you for your reply. I wasn’t sure if bigger diamonds would show more obvious inclusions for a VS1. Since the cut is the most important factor, I will be selecting one with all excellent. I’m debating if I should give up clarity for size. I have an appt this weekend to go try some diamonds rings in different sizes with different clarity. Hopefully I will find something I love.


Yes, I’m general, the bigger the diamond, the more likely the naked eye will be able to spot the inclusions. 
But always put cut as your #1 priority. A Tiffany diamond will be beautiful regardless. Happy shopping and please take photos once you’re ready ❤️


----------



## cc_m

tutu2008 said:


> Yes, I’m general, the bigger the diamond, the more likely the naked eye will be able to spot the inclusions.
> But always put cut as your #1 priority. A Tiffany diamond will be beautiful regardless. Happy shopping and please take photos once you’re ready ❤



Thank you


----------



## zaraha

Tempo said:


> Not “breakfast at Tiffanys” but at least breakfast with Tiffany!
> 
> View attachment 5367340


I went blind 
Gorgeous rings! Enjoy your Tiffany with breakfast for many many more years to come!!!


----------



## Tempo

zaraha said:


> I went blind
> Gorgeous rings! Enjoy your Tiffany with breakfast for many many more years to come!!!


Thank you very much! I‘ll do!


----------



## Diamond2020

Presenting my newest addition….


1.26 I, VS2, XXX, HCA score 1.4


----------



## Rocket_girl

Ings060819 said:


> Hi! I just got my set today and thought i would be share since I've been a silent reader.
> 
> I have a classic Tiffany engagement ring set on a rose gold band and the metro as my band. I wanted a band that doesn't takeaway from the engagement ring but still sparkles. Love my set!
> 
> View attachment 4799195
> 
> 
> View attachment 4799196


This is spectacular. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## FashionistaSista

Diamond2020 said:


> Presenting my newest addition….
> View attachment 5435649
> 
> 1.26 I, VS2, XXX, HCA score 1.4


Beautiful!


----------



## GoStanford

Diamond2020 said:


> Presenting my newest addition….
> 
> 1.26 I, VS2, XXX, HCA score 1.4


A classic Tiffany setting - beautiful!


----------



## trf

My partner of 6+ years proposed in the most beautiful and special way   and now I can wear my dream ring every day!


----------



## nygal50

trf said:


> My partner of 6+ years proposed in the most beautiful and special way   and now I can wear my dream ring every day!
> 
> View attachment 5600362
> 
> 
> View attachment 5600363
> 
> 
> View attachment 5600364


Stunning and classic! Congratulations! Please share the details of the stone.


----------



## Rocket_girl

trf said:


> My partner of 6+ years proposed in the most beautiful and special way   and now I can wear my dream ring every day!
> 
> View attachment 5600362
> 
> 
> View attachment 5600363
> 
> 
> View attachment 5600364


Stunning!!! Congratulations on your engagement and your gorgeous ring. May you wear it in good health!


----------



## trf

Rocket_girl said:


> Stunning!!! Congratulations on your engagement and your gorgeous ring. May you wear it in good health!


Thank you! 


nygal50 said:


> Stunning and classic! Congratulations! Please share the details of the stone.


Thank you! It is 1.41 carats, G color, VS1 clarity.


----------



## sandra w

Stunning , Congratulations..timeless Ring .


----------



## Tempo

Diamond blossom!


----------



## beauxgoris

mewt said:


> View attachment 5072997
> 
> Just got my hands on this retired Tiffany metro rose cut eternity. It's my first rose cut diamond piece, purchased online, so I wasn't sure what to expect; there's posts saying it's an acquired taste, that it's glass-like, that it's the "anti-diamond", etc...
> 
> But I absolutely love it to bits. Rose cut diamonds are flat instead of pointed at the bottom, so it's VERY low-set and super duper comfy between the fingers. Semi-translucent, it takes on a rosy hue from the skin underneath, and reminds me of pale pink diamonds. And it's definitely not glassy; at least, I've never seen glass this beautiful!!
> 
> View attachment 5072999
> 
> 
> Here it is next to my 'regular' VCA eternity for comparison. They are similar width, but the carat weight of the stones in the VCA is actually 2.5x more! It's all in the depth, as you can see from the side pic. I even chose this VCA ring for its relative low-set style and comfy wear, but rose cuts really win in that department. Obviously the round brilliants return a lot more light, making the VCA ring look brighter and whiter despite being similar color grades. However there's something really demure, almost ethereal about the way rose cuts sparkle (glow?).
> 
> View attachment 5073020
> 
> 
> I really love the rose cut eternity for low-key lux. I wouldn't feel comfortable wearing the VCA ring in front of, say, judgy family members, but you can bet that rose cut is coming with me everywhere.
> 
> Round brilliants are like "LOOK AT ME! LOOKATME!", while rose cuts are like "I am quietly here", and I appreciate both.


 I love the look of your band. I just purchased a white gold version, like you I have traditional eternity bands (cartier platinum) but there was something interesting to me about the cut and look of rose cuts in an eternity band. Hope I like it!


----------



## beauxgoris

Here are mine, Tiffany Rose cut diamond eternity ring and larger gold Etoile. Both pieces are long retired from T&CO so I love them even more.


----------



## missD

3mm plat channel set band anniversary ring the skinny band is platinum eternity from blue nile.


----------



## ProShopper1

Tempo said:


> Diamond blossom!
> 
> View attachment 5601571


May I ask how many carats this gorgeous beauty is?


----------



## BabyBenV

Here is mine! 0.99 Ct I colour and VVS2


----------



## QuelleFromage

beauxgoris said:


> Here are mine, Tiffany Rose cut diamond eternity ring and larger gold Etoile. Both pieces are long retired from T&CO so I love them even more.
> 
> View attachment 5619076
> 
> 
> View attachment 5619077


The Etoile line!! Such a wonderful collection  Love your rings!!


----------



## Diamond2020

Here is my Tiffany 1.39, I VS1, HCA score 1.3 with my new Blue Nile Signature Ideal eternity band. It may be too much but I love the look!


----------



## beauxgoris

QuelleFromage said:


> The Etoile line!! Such a wonderful collection  Love your rings!!


Thank you  I love the Etoile line. I also have a platinum Etoile ring and yellow gold Etoile in the standard 4mm size for when I want to stack more rings.


----------



## Lux.

It's a  Christmas engagement.


----------



## Cool Breeze

Lux. said:


> It's a  Christmas engagement.
> 
> View attachment 5664498


Congratulations!  Warmest wishes to you both.


----------



## Lux.

Cool Breeze said:


> Congratulations!  Warmest wishes to you both.


Thank you so much


----------



## A1aGypsy

Lux. said:


> It's a  Christmas engagement.
> 
> View attachment 5664498


Such wonderful news! And such a great time of the year to be newly engaged. Wishing you piles of joy in the years ahead.


----------



## Diamond2020

Hi all! Happy Holidays!

Here is my newest addition to my T & Co. collection; 2 mm Classic Channel Set Eternity Ring. Shown with my 1.39 ct., classic Tiffany solitaire. I have been wearing my Metro platinum band with my solitaire but I wanted a wider band for everyday wear.

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year!


----------

